# Honda Milan: la firma entro il 15 Luglio



## admin (30 Giugno 2013)

Secondo quanto riporta il Corriere dello Sport, Keisuke *Honda* vuole firmare con il* Milan entro il 15 luglio* (due giorni dopo la Supercoppa di Russia contro lo Zenit di Spalletti).

Si continua da questa discussione ---) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-honda-lidea-e-prenderlo-gennaio-parametro-zero-vt7224-37.html


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo.


----------



## Dexter (30 Giugno 2013)

curioso di conoscere le cifre per il cartellino,visto che va a 0 tra 6 mesi.


----------



## jaws (30 Giugno 2013)

entro il 15 e dopo il 13. Quindi firmerà il 14 luglio


----------



## MaggieCloun (30 Giugno 2013)

Il corriere non mi sembra affidabile al 100% meglio aspettare la gazza prima di "illudersi"


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Giugno 2013)

Gazza e CdS dicono più o meno le stesse cose, cioè che Keisuke non si muoverà prima del 13 (finale di supercoppa con lo Zenit), che il ragazzo vuole solo il Milan, però la società rossonera deve cedere prima di acquistare.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Giugno 2013)

[MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] avevo aperto il topic anche io.


----------



## smallball (30 Giugno 2013)

speriamo bene


----------



## admin (30 Giugno 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @Admin avevo aperto il topic anche io.



http://www.milanworld.net/titoli-discussioni-importante-vt7831.html


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Giugno 2013)

speriamo che è pure bravo...non pretendo un nuovo Kakà però un bel giocatore si


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Giugno 2013)

Già me le vedo le colonie di giapponesi a spendere e spandere in prodotti A.C. Milan e ad esultare in tribuna ogni domenica.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (30 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo possa prendere il 7. Vorrebbe dire una cosa sola


----------



## sheva90 (30 Giugno 2013)

Non mi entusiasma per nulla... Poi nel Japan gioca mezz'ala... a noi serve un trequartista puro.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Giugno 2013)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Speriamo possa prendere il 7. Vorrebbe dire una cosa sola



Il 70 vorresti dire


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (30 Giugno 2013)

Non sembrava male in Italia-Giappone... Speriamo di prenderlo e che sia forte!


----------



## robs91 (30 Giugno 2013)

Se va bene lo prenderemo il 2 settembre....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il 70 vorresti dire



Ah no, sorry ..ho avuto un lapsus; il signorino ha preso il 7 poi..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo, possiamo fare solo questo. Honda dietro El Sharaawy e Balotelli e non mi lamenterei più di tanto. Il problema è che dovrebbe partire uno tra Boateng e Robinho perché arrivi Keisuke, quindi dubito della veridicità della notizia.


----------



## 2515 (30 Giugno 2013)

Io spero che arrivi soprattutto perché vorrebbe dire Boateng fuori dalla trequarti.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Speriamo, possiamo fare solo questo. Honda dietro El Sharaawy e Balotelli e non mi lamenterei più di tanto. Il problema è che dovrebbe partire uno tra Boateng e Robinho perché arrivi Keisuke, quindi dubito della veridicità della notizia.



Può anche darsi che lo acquistano prima di cedere..sogno troppo?


----------



## sheva90 (30 Giugno 2013)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1005694_10200657623457377_1557679434_n.jpg


----------



## jaws (30 Giugno 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Non mi entusiasma per nulla... Poi nel Japan gioca mezz'ala... a noi serve un trequartista puro.



Veramente in nazionale gioca punta


----------



## Hammer (30 Giugno 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/1005694_10200657623457377_1557679434_n.jpg


----------



## ROQ (30 Giugno 2013)

a me piace, ma questo doveva essere la ciliegina sulla torta, non tutta la torta... e poi "siamo a posto cosi"


----------



## Clint Eastwood (30 Giugno 2013)

Prenderlo senza cedere El Sharaawii mi va bene, in caso contrario NO.
Si tratterebbe di logica di mercato e scelte tattiche demenziali.


----------



## ROQ (30 Giugno 2013)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Prenderlo senza cedere El Sharaawii mi va bene, in caso contrario NO.


 secondo me le due cose non sono troppo collegate, però è probabile venga a fare il titolare per alternarsi con saponara, il modulo sarà 4-3-1-2 (sigh) e non 4-2-3-1 , converrebbe davvero cedere Elsha a sto punto se ce lo strapagano, che a naso l'anno prossimo il valoro scende di molto, se voglion per forza giocare cosi... il dramma è che non avremo mezzali all'altezza...


----------



## ROQ (30 Giugno 2013)

più probabile sia collegato ad una eventuale cessione di Boateng, che in ogni caso può essere retrocesso al suo ruolo naturale (una delle POCHE cose positive che pare Allegri voglia fare), ma questo significherebbe Boateng-De Jong-Montolivo titolari e Muntari-Cristante-Poli riserve... supereconomy...


----------



## Doctore (30 Giugno 2013)

boateng a centrocampo?Preferisco Flamini o un cesso come muntari.


----------



## mefisto94 (30 Giugno 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> boateng a centrocampo?Preferisco Flamini o un cesso come muntari.



Con Montolivo e De Jong si può fare.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (30 Giugno 2013)

ROQ ha scritto:


> secondo me le due cose non sono troppo collegate, però è probabile venga a fare il titolare per alternarsi con saponara, il modulo sarà 4-3-1-2 (sigh) e non 4-2-3-1 , converrebbe davvero cedere Elsha a sto punto se ce lo strapagano, che a naso l'anno prossimo il valoro scende di molto, se voglion per forza giocare cosi... il dramma è che non avremo mezzali all'altezza...



Cedere Elsha per inseguire questa fissa del 4-3-1-2 a priori, che nella testa bacata di questi credo sia un attacco Honda-Pazzini-Balo a me non sembra una scelta sensata, visto che se andasse male non avremmo alternative tattiche. Anche perchè Pazzini non mi sembra adatto per questo modulo. Certo si potrebbe pensare che con i soldi di Elsha potremmo comunque prendere anche una mezzala e rinforzarci in mediana, ma io non mi fido piu' di questa gente.
Prenderanno lo stesso Poli, e il grosso della differenza Elsha-Honda finirà in cassa.
Quindi ASSOLUTAMENTE NO.


----------



## Brain84 (30 Giugno 2013)

A me Honda piace, quindi sarei contento se arrivasse. Purchè partissero Robinho/Boateng..non voglio più vederli con la nostra maglia, sopratutto il primo


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Giugno 2013)

Speriamo,non ci stravolge la squadra ma almeno sa giocare.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Può anche darsi che lo acquistano prima di cedere..sogno troppo?


Se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno


----------



## Djici (30 Giugno 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno



se non arriva nessuno non si abbona nessuno


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Giugno 2013)

prenderlo nel giro di 15 giorni ? ci credo poco.....ci metteremo settimane pure per lui, sempre che nel frattempo non si rompa di aspettarci e faccia come tevez.


----------



## Jino (30 Giugno 2013)

Io spero arrivi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Giugno 2013)

Djici ha scritto:


> se non arriva nessuno non si abbona nessuno


Potranno anche vendere El Sharaawy e Balotelli insieme settimana prossima ma troverai sempre migliaia e migliaia di abbonamenti.


----------



## Stex (1 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il 70 vorresti dire



pensavo l'altro giorno ai numeri liberi che ci son al milan o ci potrebbero essere... 7-8-9-10


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Luglio 2013)

Secondo il CdS, con i proventi della cessione di Binho al Santos, oramai molto vicina ( http://www.milanworld.net/robinho-santos-ce-tempo-fino-al-15-luglio-vt8383-2.html#post221918 ), *il Milan vuol chiudere l'operazione Honda col CSKA.* Per il nipponico pronto un contratto a 2.5 mln netti annui.


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Luglio 2013)

Con il giocatore si sapeva... ma col Club?? questi giornali riciclano sempre tutto


----------



## runner (1 Luglio 2013)

quando se ne parla troppo e non sono pallini del Berlu o del Gallo c' è poco da fare.....

di solito poi non arrivano


----------



## Underhill84 (1 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo il Mundo Deportivo la probabile partenza di Thiago Alcantara, spinge il Barça ad insersi su Honda*


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Mundo Deportivo la probabile partenza di Thiago Alcantara, spinge il Barça ad insersi su Honda*



Se vabbè; se inizia la concorrenza di ste squadre non arriverà mai. Magari tra Everton e Milan c'è possibilità che scelga noi, ma penso che col Barcellona in mezzo non abbiamo scampo.


----------



## Jino (1 Luglio 2013)

Honda che c'azzecca con il Barca?


----------



## -Lionard- (1 Luglio 2013)

Mi sorprende che ci sia qualche tifoso che non lo vuole, mi sembra di rileggere i commenti di un anno fa su Montolivo("Mortolivo","Tontolivo","Era meglio Aquilani..."). Honda non è un fenomeno né un campione perché altrimenti non ce lo potremmo permettere ma è un buonissimo giocatore che se è poco noto è solo perché gioca in un campionato, quello russo, poco mediatico. Fossimo tifosi del Real o del Bayern Monaco che a centrocampo hanno i vari Di Maria,Ozil,Modric, Schweinsteiger, Martinez, Luiz Gustravo etc... potrei capire i dubbi, ma siamo tifosi di una squadra che ha in rosa Muntari, Flamini,Traorè e un 18enne come prima riserva(Cristante). Rendiamoci conto che per noi Honda è oro colato.


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Mundo Deportivo la probabile partenza di Thiago Alcantara, spinge il Barça ad insersi su Honda*



Se si inserisce il Barça possiamo anche dire ciao ad Honda


----------



## ROQ (1 Luglio 2013)

questi fanno il 4-3-3 , hanno prima riserva Fabregas (e ad oggi ancora Alcantara), han comprato Neymar che ancora ieri ha dimostrato la differenza con Elsharaawi lol, cosa centra un 3\4ista come Honda con loro? che in panca han pure Tello e Villa


----------



## iceman. (1 Luglio 2013)

Al Barcellona mica sono fessi, probabile non giochera' mai titolare, lo terranno fermo tipo 1\2 anni.. ma gli portera' soldi a palate.


----------



## robs91 (1 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Secondo il Mundo Deportivo la probabile partenza di Thiago Alcantara, spinge il Barça ad insersi su Honda*



"Se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno" Honda non lo abbiamo mai trattato"....................


----------



## MaggieCloun (1 Luglio 2013)

Cioè danno via Alcantara per prendere Honda


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Luglio 2013)

Ma dai è una bomba quella del Mundo Deportivo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (2 Luglio 2013)

Sempre convinto che se viene, viene a gennaio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (2 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Cioè danno via Alcantara per prendere Honda


Non danno via Thiago Alcantara, ma c'ha una clausola rescissoria. Se il giocatore è d'accordo con un altro club che è disposto a pagare la clausola, Thiago parte e il Barcellona non può farci nulla. Secondo me comunque il Barcellona, se parte Thiago, prenderà Eriksen.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Luglio 2013)

Il CSKA ha preso il Bulgaro Georgi Milanov, trequartista mancino che svaria su tutto il fronte d'attacco. Ergo...


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Il CSKA ha preso il Bulgaro Georgi Milanov, trequartista mancino che svaria su tutto il fronte d'attacco. Ergo...



Via col live TMW


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2013)

*Oggi incontro in sede con il fratello di Honda. C'è aria di intesa.
*
Gazzetta


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Luglio 2013)

bono dai...finalmente qualche buona notizia
Elsha rimane
Poli al Milan
Honda forse


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Oggi incontro in sede con il fratello di Honda. C'è aria di intesa.
> *
> Gazzetta



Oggi ottime notizie. Secondo me in Italia Honda è tanta roba (rispetto a quello che, tecnicamente, ha passato il convento, chiaro). Altro discorso in Europa. Comunque mi sa che, a questo punto, hanno già ceduto Robinho.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (3 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Oggi incontro in sede con il fratello di Honda. C'è aria di intesa.
> *
> Gazzetta


Speriamo non lo scambino per Keisuke e facciano a lui il contratto


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Luglio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Speriamo non lo scambino per Keisuke e facciano a lui il contratto



dubito che anche il fratello sia biondo


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (3 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Di Marzio il Milan ha bloccato Honda.*


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Oggi incontro in sede con il fratello di Honda. C'è aria di intesa.
> *
> Gazzetta



.


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Luglio 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan ha bloccato Honda.*



Il mercato del Milan va a fiammate. Il nulla cosmico, condito da notizie pessime, per settimane e poi fra ieri e oggi la bufera eheheh.


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Luglio 2013)

Dai su, se prendiamo Honda potremmo già avere un minimo di competitività almeno in Italia.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2013)

Penso che l'acquisto di Poli e quello prossimo di honda stanno a significare che Binho oramai è del Santos. Speriamo bene.


----------



## 2515 (3 Luglio 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan ha bloccato Honda.*



Ottimissima notizia, Boateng ora andrà fuori dalle balls.


----------



## Frikez (3 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Ottimissima notizia, Boateng ora andrà fuori dalle balls.



Non è detto, entra Honda esce Robinho.

Comunque è già qualcosa per puntare ai primi 3 posti.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Luglio 2013)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Secondo Di Marzio il Milan ha bloccato Honda.*


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Ma poi come abbiamo fatto a bloccare "l'Honda", che supera i 300 km/h...


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Milan Channel, ma non riesco a capire se è una cosa di qualche giorno fa, l'intenzione del Milan è prenderlo a gennaio.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma poi come abbiamo fatto a bloccare "l'Honda", che supera i 300 km/h...


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma poi come abbiamo fatto a bloccare "l'Honda", che supera i 300 km/h...


Ban immediato!


----------



## 2515 (3 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non è detto, entra Honda esce Robinho.
> 
> Comunque è già qualcosa per puntare ai primi 3 posti.



parlo di ruolo, boateng ora è chiuso da honda e saponara.


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Luglio 2013)

*Di Marzio: il Milan* ha l'accordo con *Honda*, l'ha bloccato: a gennaio arriva di sicuro. Nei prossimi giorni si deciderà se fare *un'offerta subito. Dipende dalle cessioni.* Avvisato, per correttezza il *CSKA Mosca.*


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2013)

Credo che cedendo Binho possa arrivare il giapponese per qualche mln. Al CSKA converrebbe, altrimeti dopo 4 mesi lo perdono a 0.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (3 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Milan* ha l'accordo con *Honda*: a gennaio arriva di sicuro. Nei prossimi giorni si deciderà se fare *un'offerta subito. Dipende dalle cessioni.* Avvisato, per correttezza il *CSKA Mosca.*



Ma come a gennaio? A noi serve subito!


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma come a gennaio? A noi serve subito!



Di Marzio ha fatto capire che, se parte Robinho, probabilmente arriva subito.


----------



## 2515 (3 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma come a gennaio? A noi serve subito!



La firma ci sarà dopo la partita del 13, entro il 15, la stessa data in cui si chiude il mercato in brasile. NOn è certo una coincidenza. Vogliono buttare fuori robinho e prendere honda.


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Luglio 2013)

speriamo arrivi subito, gennaio è troppo in là. 

inoltre, col suo arrivo, magari boateng si convince a giocare a centrocampo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (3 Luglio 2013)

Dai Robson vai a svernare


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma come a gennaio? A noi serve subito!



Credo che arrivi subito, dobbiamo solo cedere Binho, che è vicino al Santos.


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il Milan* ha l'accordo con *Honda*, l'ha bloccato: a gennaio arriva di sicuro. Nei prossimi giorni si deciderà se fare *un'offerta subito. Dipende dalle cessioni.* Avvisato, per correttezza il *CSKA Mosca.*



Mah. Non capisco per quale motivo non debba arrivare subito. Non ci sono manco 3 milioni per prenderlo in estate?


----------



## Angstgegner (3 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma come a gennaio? A noi serve subito!



"Se non parte qualcuno non arriva nessuno".
Questa nuova mission aziendale è stata declinata in un nuovo modo, estramente innovativo, ovvero "Io dò metà di qualcosa a te e tu dai metà di qualcosa a me". Insomma, non è un semplice baratto, è ben oltre. Per mezzo Honda dobbiamo dare mezzo giocatore, mezzo parco macchine di Milanello, mezzo Galliani, mezzo Milan Lab o mezzo giardiniere. Bisogna vedere cosa accetta il CSKA. Altrimenti si prende a gennaio.


----------



## ROQ (3 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> parlo di ruolo, boateng ora è chiuso da honda e saponara.



a meno che non si voglia spostarlo mezzala nel 4-3-1-2 con Montolivo e De Jong o.... attaccante esterno nel 4-2-3-1


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah. Non capisco per quale motivo non debba arrivare subito. Non ci sono manco 3 milioni per prenderlo in estate?



Secondo me arriva subito alla fine. La cessione di Robinho sembra vicina e poi arriverà Honda.


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mah. Non capisco per quale motivo non debba arrivare subito. Non ci sono manco 3 milioni per prenderlo in estate?



Credo arrivi subito però bisogna cedere innanzitutto Binho e poi il CSKA deve accettare i 2-3 mln.


----------



## SuperMilan (3 Luglio 2013)

*Di Marzio: 4 anni di contratto a 2,5 mln netti, l'offerta al CSKA Mosca sarebbe, nel caso venisse fatta, di 1-1,5 mln (o 2-2,5 non ho capito bene).*


----------



## Now i'm here (3 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: 4 anni di contratto a 2,5 mln netti, l'offerta al CSKA Mosca sarebbe, nel caso venisse fatta, di 1-1,5 mln (o 2-2,5 non ho capito bene).*



beh, non è male. 
considerato che uno come flamini si beccava molto di più...


----------



## Frikez (3 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Secondo Milan Channel, ma non riesco a capire se è una cosa di qualche giorno fa, l'intenzione del Milan è prenderlo a gennaio.



Non avevo dubbi


----------



## Andreas89 (3 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: 4 anni di contratto a 2,5 mln netti, l'offerta al CSKA Mosca sarebbe, nel caso venisse fatta, di 1-1,5 mln (o 2-2,5 non ho capito bene).*



Ottimo, anche se penso che l'offerta possa essere di 2 mln. Se non l'accettassero, sono dei pazzi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (3 Luglio 2013)

E guardate che stile,altro che Tamarreng


----------



## admin (3 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: 4 anni di contratto a 2,5 mln netti, l'offerta al CSKA Mosca sarebbe, nel caso venisse fatta, di 1-1,5 mln (o 2-2,5 non ho capito bene).*



.


----------



## Dapone (3 Luglio 2013)

il fatto che il giocatore è già del Milan. Ora il CSKA deve decidersi: prendere qualche milioncino ora, oppure pagargli l'ingaggio fino a gennaio e perderlo a zero.


----------



## Butcher (3 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E guardate che stile,altro che Tamarreng



Per un Milan sempre più truzzo


----------



## Fabriman94 (3 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma poi come abbiamo fatto a bloccare "l'Honda", che supera i 300 km/h...


Che domande fai... abbiamo il miglior dirigente al mondo


----------



## arcanum (3 Luglio 2013)

Beh ora criticate Galliani


----------



## Frikez (3 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E guardate che stile,altro che Tamarreng



E' uscito da Tokyo Drift


----------



## 2515 (3 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E guardate che stile,altro che Tamarreng



stile da paura direi, altro che boateng con la sua barbetta i capelli che sembrano schiuma di limone e i pantaloni a gonna..


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Luglio 2013)

Beh a queste cifre direi che va bene.


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani ride e non risponde alle notizie di Honda, trovato da Peppe Di Stefano da Giannino, canta:"(H)onda su (H)onda".*


----------



## Frikez (4 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Galliani ride e non risponde alle notizie di Honda, trovato da Peppe Di Stefano da Giannino, canta:"(H)onda su (H)onda".*


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> *Galliani ride e non risponde alle notizie di Honda, trovato da Peppe Di Stefano da Giannino, canta:"(H)onda su (H)onda".*



Gesù


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Luglio 2013)

Anche *la Gazzetta* in edicola oggi conferma *l'accordo* e che il giocatore arriva o a gennaio o fra qualche giorno.


----------



## 2515 (4 Luglio 2013)

Comunque quelle cifre solo col suo arrivo Honda le fa recuperare di brutto, si sono assicurati un incremento enorme del merchandising. Solo per questo sono sicuro che Honda giocherà molto spesso, se farà bene diventerà una vera macchina da soldi per la società.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo bene, io dico che Honda è tantissima roba per questo Milan, per questa serie A.

Ps: Galliani che canta ubriaco "onda su onda"?


----------



## Jino (4 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Comunque quelle cifre solo col suo arrivo Honda le fa recuperare di brutto, si sono assicurati un incremento enorme del merchandising. Solo per questo sono sicuro che Honda giocherà molto spesso, se farà bene diventerà una vera macchina da soldi per la società.



Un acquisto come quello di Honda è da considerare a zero, di fatto, porterebbe uno sviluppo Milan verso oriente non da poco.


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Speriamo bene, io dico che Honda è tantissima roba per questo Milan, per questa serie A.
> 
> Ps: Galliani che canta ubriaco "onda su onda"?



In realtà non voleva rispondere su Honda, ha cantato solo quando la domanda è stata ripetuta mentre saliva in auto. Era appena uscito da Giannino dove aveva appena cenato con Preziosi, Inzaghi e Petagna.


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani, ai giornalisti che gli chiedevano di Honda, ha risposto canticchiando:"Onda su Onda"*


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2013)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi su Honda: arriva subito se parte Boateng, o gratis a Gennaio.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2013)

Male, malissimo, dovremo viaggiarcela con quell'aborto di Boateng fino a gennaio qualora non riuscissimo a vendere il tamarrone(quello ghanese). Speriamo bene, abbiamo due mesi per la maxi-operazione "vendi Boateng".


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi su Honda: arriva subito se parte Boateng, o gratis a Gennaio.*


E se partisse binho?


----------



## 2515 (4 Luglio 2013)

So che i video lasciano il tempo che trovano, ma qua ci sono molte delle sue giocate smarcanti, niente dribbling appariscenti o corse eccezionali, solo i suoi passaggi.

Keisuke HONDA Welcome to AC Milan

Ha davvero una visione di gioco e una rapidità nello scegliere la giocata enormi, se mantiene queste aspettative allora Elsha e Balo avranno il triplo dei palloni da gol, come minimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E se partisse binho?



Effettivamente...

Tanto due mln si potrebbero raccattare da altre parti. E Boateng è sostanzialmente incedibile.


----------



## Dapone (4 Luglio 2013)

spero di averlo per il raduno. mi piace tantissimo.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> So che i video lasciano il tempo che trovano, ma qua ci sono molte delle sue giocate smarcanti, niente dribbling appariscenti o corse eccezionali, solo i suoi passaggi.
> 
> Keisuke HONDA Welcome to AC Milan
> 
> Ha davvero una visione di gioco e una rapidità nello scegliere la giocata enormi, se mantiene queste aspettative allora Elsha e Balo avranno il triplo dei palloni da gol, come minimo.



Anche se non si rivelasse chissà che giocatore, sarà comunque un passo in avanti rispetto a Muntari e Nocerino.
Anche una casalinga ubriaca sarebbe in grado di fare dei passaggi migliori di quei 2.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (4 Luglio 2013)

ottimo colpo,spero arrivi entro i playoff.Nonostante tutto con honda,saponara e poli abbiamo già innestato un bel po' di qualità alla squadra,qualità che latitava nella scorsa stagione


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (4 Luglio 2013)

secondo me con la cessione di binho prendiamo honda e forse un altro attaccante,se è vero di emeghara e se mai dovessimo cedere boateng arriverà il famoso acquisto da 10-15 milioni in difesa o a centrocampo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Luglio 2013)

L'ho detto da tempo; Honda arriva a gennaio, prima non credo. Infatti la Gazza dice che arriva ora solo se si cede Boateng, quindi..


----------



## Underhill84 (4 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L'ho detto da tempo; Honda arriva a gennaio, prima non credo. Infatti la Gazza dice che arriva ora solo se si cede Boateng, quindi..



Non è la stessa cosa se cedi Robinho? Non capisco il ragionamento della gazzetta sinceramente.tanto alla fine Honda arriverebbe lo stesso a gennaio nel ruolo di boateng. A meno che per questioni di bilancio lo fai a gennaio perchè così entra in quello del prox anno... ma sarebbe da martellate nelle balle


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> L'ho detto da tempo; Honda arriva a gennaio, prima non credo. Infatti la Gazza dice che arriva ora solo se si cede Boateng, quindi..



Credo invece che possa arrivare subito, appena ceduto Binho.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2013)

Si parla della cessione di Binho non di Boateng, altrimenti ciao core


----------



## xander12 (4 Luglio 2013)

Giocatore che osservo da 2 anni, l'anno scorso quando stava per vestire la maglia della Lazio ero contento lo stesso perchè avrei avuto la possibilità di seguirlo più da vicino. Un trequartista così rapido, tecnico e con una visione così, aiuterà tantissimo anche El Sharaawy. Non vedevo l'ora di vederlo al Milan e spero di vederlo giocare già nei playoff.

Benvenuto Mr. Chao


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (4 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Credo invece che possa arrivare subito, appena ceduto Binho.



Speriamo.


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me arriva subito, Robinho a giorni parte. Ieri ha ufficialmente accettato di ridursi lo stipendio.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2013)

Honda su Honda


----------



## Corpsegrinder (4 Luglio 2013)

Ma è palese che l'arrivo di Honda dipenda dalla cessione di Robinho e non da quella di Boateng,dai.

Se cediamo Binho e non prendiamo Honda,con chi giochiamo fino a Gennaio?
Avremmo gli uomini contati in attacco (El Shaarawy,Balotelli e Niang) e sulla trequarti (Saponara e poi chi? Boateng? )


----------



## runner (4 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi se va tutto liscio e ci ritroviamo Honda e via Binho entro il 15 luglio allora dobbiamo ringraziare le tempistiche del mercato Brasiliano....


----------



## 2515 (4 Luglio 2013)

Pare che abbia scelto il milan anche perché da noi ha giocato il suo idolo, Savicevic. Se è così: Respect. Almeno uno che si ispira ad un giocatore nel suo stesso ruolo, col suo stesso piede. Non come altra gente come boateng che si ispirava a rivaldo e ronaldinho quando invece doveva prendere ad esempio Gattuso o vieira.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Luglio 2013)

Se c'è davvero l'opportunità di averlo completamente gratis tra qualche mese, conoscendo i nostri dirigenti, mi sembra davvero improbabilissimo che arrivi subito.

Vediamo un po' cosa succede.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (4 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Pare che abbia scelto il milan anche perché da noi ha giocato il suo idolo, Savicevic. Se è così: Respect. Almeno uno che si ispira ad un giocatore nel suo stesso ruolo, col suo stesso piede. Non come altra gente come boateng che si ispirava a rivaldo e ronaldinho quando invece doveva prendere ad esempio Gattuso o vieira.



se il suo idolo è savicevic mi compro la maglia di honda


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Repubblica, con l'acquisto di Honda, nelle casse del Milan potrebbero entrare più di 7 milioni di euro all'anno con il merchandising. *


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Luglio 2013)

Mi aspetto il titolo della Gazza...

Milan a tutto gas

Honda in arrivo


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2013)

Mado sono tanti


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> se il suo idolo è savicevic mi compro la maglia di honda


Mi auguro gli diano la 10.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica, con l'acquisto di Honda, nelle casse del Milan potrebbero entrare più di 7 milioni di euro all'anno con il merchandising. *



Mi sembra una stima piuttosto ottimistica,7 milioni sono una barca di soldi.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Luglio 2013)

Secondo *Studiosport,* con *Binho* *che nella notte s'è avvicinato molto al Santos*, *Keisuke Honda* dovrebbe trasferirsi al Milan già da questa sessione di mercato .


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Secondo *Studiosport,* con *Binho* *che nella notte s'è avvicinato molto al Santos*, *Keisuke Honda* dovrebbe trasferirsi al Milan già da questa sessione di mercato .


Si, pare che Robinho e il Santos si stanno mettendo d'accordo (e meno male). Speriamo bene, sono ottimista come non mai.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Luglio 2013)

Parte Robinho, arriva subito Honda e poi ci si concentra sullo smaltimento rifiuti ( Nocerino, Vilà, Traorè, Emanuelson )

Se la ciambella riesce col buco e passiamo il preliminare non escludo un regalino finale


----------



## iceman. (4 Luglio 2013)

Boateng per Honda e' da malati di mente. 

A me non piace, fiero di essere smentito.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Boateng per Honda e' da malati di mente.
> 
> A me non piace, fiero di essere smentito.



Eh beh le famose qualità da 10 di Boateng.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo Repubblica, con l'acquisto di Honda, nelle casse del Milan potrebbero entrare più di 7 milioni di euro all'anno con il merchandising. *



I celeberrimi analisti finanziari della Gazza


----------



## Doctore (4 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Boateng per Honda e' da malati di mente.
> 
> A me non piace, fiero di essere smentito.


onestamente mettere qualsiasi cosa al posto di boateng dietro le punte e' un miglioramento.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Boateng per Honda e' da malati di mente.
> 
> A me non piace, fiero di essere smentito.


Addirittura da malati di mente... in realtà tu non saresti felice di essere smentito Ice, ormai critichi a prescindere.


----------



## Frikez (4 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Parte Robinho, arriva subito Honda e poi ci si concentra sullo smaltimento rifiuti ( Nocerino, Vilà, Traorè, Emanuelson )
> 
> Se la ciambella riesce col buco e passiamo il preliminare non escludo un regalino finale





Comunque Boateng non si muove perché non ha mercato.


----------



## xander12 (4 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Boateng per Honda e' da malati di mente.
> 
> A me non piace, fiero di essere smentito.



Ti danno ragione tutte le squadre del mondo, non c'è un'offerta per lui nemmeno dalla Turchia. Ed ha un anno di contratto.

Saranno malati.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Luglio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> I celeberrimi analisti finanziari della Gazza



Noi abbiamo Morto che è il miglior economista del mondo


----------



## iceman. (4 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Addirittura da malati di mente... in realtà tu non saresti felice di essere smentito Ice, ormai critichi a prescindere.



Ma stiamo qui a farci le pippe su Honda? Boh...manco stesse arrivando Iniesta....
Poli, per quanto normale sia, lo ritengo molto più utile di Honda.
Honda e' una pura e semplice operazione di marketing per come la vedo, nulla di più, nulla di meno. Vai da Conte e dagli Honda e vedi cosa ti dice..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



xander12 ha scritto:


> Ti danno ragione tutte le squadre del mondo, non c'è un'offerta per lui nemmeno dalla Turchia. Ed ha un anno di contratto.
> 
> Saranno malati.



Boateng quanto meno ha esperienza , e' un giocatore internazionale, e tra lui e Honda al top, scelgo sempre il primo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Ma stiamo qui a farci le pippe su Honda? Boh...manco stesse arrivando Iniesta....
> Poli, per quanto normale sia, lo ritengo molto più utile di Honda.
> Honda e' una pura e semplice operazione di marketing per come la vedo, nulla di più, nulla di meno. Vai da Conte e dagli Honda e vedi cosa ti dice..


L'hai mai visto giocare Honda?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Luglio 2013)

Io invece sono stra contento che arrivi...non vedo l ora di vederlo a San siro...ho delle buone sensazioni!!!!!finalmente un assist man...ci mancava!!boateng????lasciamo perdere...solo un altro dei satelliti del pianeta ibraimovic


----------



## iceman. (4 Luglio 2013)

Non credo, di sicuro non quest'anno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Luglio 2013)

Secondo *Milan Channel*, Honda è un'operazione che è stata effettuata* in vista del mercato di gennaio*.
Non è da escludere però l'ipotesi che il *Cska liberi subito gratis* il trequartista giapponese per *liberarsi del suo ingaggio*.


----------



## Lollo interista (4 Luglio 2013)




----------



## iceman. (4 Luglio 2013)

Voi avete Nagatomo, anzi Nagatomò


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Luglio 2013)

Si prenderà il posto da titolare sicuramente... anche se non è Zidane o Rui Costa, si tratta pur sempre di un giocatore di qualità, con un'ottima visione di gioco e uno specialista dei calci piazzati (mancino, ci mancava).

Ora ogni volta che si tirerà un calcio di punizione tra Honda e Balotelli le difese se la faranno sotto.


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non credo, di sicuro non quest'anno.



Beh allora vai a sensazione, tipo non ti piace il nome oppure il fatto che sia nipponico non vada bene.


----------



## jaws (4 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh allora vai a sensazione, tipo non ti piace il nome oppure il fatto che sia nipponico non vada bene.



Oppure si critica per partito preso


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani:" Honda? è un giocatore del Cska, il futuro non lo posso prevedere*"


----------



## Now i'm here (4 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Boateng per Honda e' da malati di mente.
> 
> A me non piace, fiero di essere smentito.



boateng deve capire che il suo futuro è a centrocampo.


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Noi abbiamo Morto che è il miglior economista del mondo



No no per l'amor di Dio.
Di sti tempi rischio la decapitazione per molto meno


----------



## ROQ (4 Luglio 2013)

mi accontenterei di lui, un Candreva ed un difensore almeno per i titolari nell'immediato... poi se ci scappa il regalino del presidente, se acciughina riesce a non rovinare Vergara e se il nostro '95 si rivela con una personalità alla De Rossi magari facciamo il solletico alla giuve, lol


----------



## runner (4 Luglio 2013)

Honda allora deve arrivare subito....

se vogliamo giocare con il trequartista


----------



## iceman. (4 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Beh allora vai a sensazione, tipo non ti piace il nome oppure il fatto che sia nipponico non vada bene.



Voi avete visto il campionato russo? No perché per cronaca, il cska quest'anno non era né in Champions League, né in Europa League, solitamente il campionato russo non se lo fila nessuno. Del cska mi piace doumbia. 
Ovvio che vado a sensazione, tutti andiamo a sensazione. Civelli voi l'avete mai visto giocare? Credo nessuno, ma se io avessi visto qualche partita e ti dicessi che e' bravo?


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Voi avete visto il campionato russo? No perché per cronaca, il cska quest'anno non era né in Champions League, né in Europa League, solitamente il campionato russo non se lo fila nessuno. Del cska mi piace doumbia.
> Ovvio che vado a sensazione, tutti andiamo a sensazione. Civelli voi l'avete mai visto giocare? Credo nessuno, ma se io avessi visto qualche partita e ti dicessi che e' bravo?



Beh Honda è molto conosciuto. Negli ultimi anni ho visto molte sue partite e posso dire che è un buon calciatore, tecnicamente, tatticamente e fisicamente valido.


----------



## iceman. (4 Luglio 2013)

Parliamo sempre del campionato russo, krasic ha toppato clamorosamente ed era spacciato come il nuovo Nedved, ripeto a me non piace come acquisto, non ho detto che e' scarso, poi saro' fiero di essere smentito.


----------



## 2515 (4 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Parliamo sempre del campionato russo, krasic ha toppato clamorosamente ed era spacciato come il nuovo Nedved, ripeto a me non piace come acquisto, non ho detto che e' scarso, poi saro' fiero di essere smentito.



per questo non bisogna guardare i dribbling, la corsa o altro. Bisogna guardare i suoi passaggi, spesso tra l'altro sbagliati clamorosamente dai compagni, è capace di verticalizzare persino dal dischetto del rigore alzando la palla. La visione di gioco è mostruosa.

Krasic era un giocatore di corsa e dinamismo, cose che su un campionato più competitivo possono crollare e con esse la capacità tecnica. Honda è un giocatore che fa al massimo due tocchi per smarcare un compagno e decide la giocata nel momento stesso in cui alza la testa. In un campionato tattico come quello italiano saper scegliere il passaggio è qualcosa che fa la differenza sempre e comunque. Specie se il destinatario è Balotelli che se inquadra la porta è finita.


----------



## iceman. (4 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> per questo non bisogna guardare i dribbling, la corsa o altro. Bisogna guardare i suoi passaggi, spesso tra l'altro sbagliati clamorosamente dai compagni, è capace di verticalizzare persino dal dischetto del rigore alzando la palla. La visione di gioco è mostruosa.
> 
> Krasic era un giocatore di corsa e dinamismo, cose che su un campionato più competitivo possono crollare e con esse la capacità tecnica. Honda è un giocatore che fa al massimo due tocchi per smarcare un compagno e decide la giocata nel momento stesso in cui alza la testa. In un campionato tattico come quello italiano saper scegliere il passaggio è qualcosa che fa la differenza sempre e comunque. Specie se il destinatario è Balotelli che se inquadra la porta è finita.



Vedremo se sara' cosi'.


----------



## Milanscout (4 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> per questo non bisogna guardare i dribbling, la corsa o altro. Bisogna guardare i suoi passaggi, spesso tra l'altro sbagliati clamorosamente dai compagni, è capace di verticalizzare persino dal dischetto del rigore alzando la palla. La visione di gioco è mostruosa.
> 
> Krasic era un giocatore di corsa e dinamismo, cose che su un campionato più competitivo possono crollare e con esse la capacità tecnica. Honda è un giocatore che fa al massimo due tocchi per smarcare un compagno e decide la giocata nel momento stesso in cui alza la testa. In un campionato tattico come quello italiano saper scegliere il passaggio è qualcosa che fa la differenza sempre e comunque. Specie se il destinatario è Balotelli che se inquadra la porta è finita.


Quotone


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Voi avete visto il campionato russo? No perché per cronaca, il cska quest'anno non era né in Champions League, né in Europa League, solitamente il campionato russo non se lo fila nessuno. Del cska mi piace doumbia.
> Ovvio che vado a sensazione, tutti andiamo a sensazione. Civelli voi l'avete mai visto giocare? Credo nessuno, ma se io avessi visto qualche partita e ti dicessi che e' bravo?



Però ha vinto il Campionato , fra parentesi, c'è anche la possibilità, se lo prendiamo a Gennaio, di non poterlo utilizzare in Champions' perchè ha già giocato col CSKA Mosca.


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> per questo non bisogna guardare i dribbling, la corsa o altro. Bisogna guardare i suoi passaggi, spesso tra l'altro sbagliati clamorosamente dai compagni, è capace di verticalizzare persino dal dischetto del rigore alzando la palla. La visione di gioco è mostruosa.
> 
> Krasic era un giocatore di corsa e dinamismo, cose che su un campionato più competitivo possono crollare e con esse la capacità tecnica. Honda è un giocatore che fa al massimo due tocchi per smarcare un compagno e decide la giocata nel momento stesso in cui alza la testa. In un campionato tattico come quello italiano saper scegliere il passaggio è qualcosa che fa la differenza sempre e comunque. Specie se il destinatario è Balotelli che se inquadra la porta è finita.



è vero, ma è anche vero che, comunque, in un Campionato come quello russo, ha molto più spazio per giocare il pallone. Per quello che ho visto io mi sembra che possa dare un grosso contributo anche in Serie A, perchè gioca la palla veloce e precisa, ma non è scontato al 100%


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2013)

Vendiamo Binho per 6 milioni e ne spendiamo 3 per Honda ma cosa aspettano


----------



## 2515 (4 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> è vero, ma è anche vero che, comunque, in un Campionato come quello russo, ha molto più spazio per giocare il pallone. Per quello che ho visto io mi sembra che possa dare un grosso contributo anche in Serie A, perchè gioca la palla veloce e precisa, ma non è scontato al 100%



più che spazio per giocare la palla il fatto è che spesso le giocate le fa anche di prima, proprio per questo penso che in italia possa fare benissimo perché lo spazio in italia ce l'hai per un tempo molto limitato, specie se ti pressano, ma se ha questa agilità mentale il discorso cambia.


----------



## MaggieCloun (4 Luglio 2013)

La percentuale di Pedullà su* Honda-Milan*:

HONDA: 90 % Milan - 10% Altro


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Comunque Boateng non si muove perché non ha mercato.



Mi ero dimenticato proprio di lui, se non parte lui naturalmente niente regalino, si spera che possa davvero adattarsi in mediana ora che il trequartista che lo panchina fisso c'è ( e pure la riserva lo panchina )


----------



## Prinz (4 Luglio 2013)

Honda rispetto a Boateng è tipo Maradona


----------



## Dexter (4 Luglio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Honda rispetto a Boateng è tipo Maradona


boateng è adatto al jersey shore,col calcio c'entra poco. honda invece è un calciatore,spero di buon livello. il confronto non si dovrebbe neanche fare


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2013)

Premesso che i video su Youtube non contano nulla, non ho mai visto Boateng fare queste giocate


----------



## Fabriman94 (4 Luglio 2013)

Tra Honda e Boateng c'è sempre stato un abisso, anche perchè sono stati sempre due giocatori completamente differenti. Poi che c'entra Boateng, mah.


----------



## Doctore (4 Luglio 2013)

Prenderemo Honda






Ci manca Benji e i il malato di cuore che non ricordo il nome e


----------



## Principe (4 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Prenderemo Honda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Julian Ross classe allo stato puro ma per soli 20 minuti a partita


----------



## Dexter (4 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Premesso che i video su Youtube non contano nulla, non ho mai visto Boateng fare queste giocate



per quanto possa valere poco un video di youtube,è interessante il fatto che prediliga sempre il filtrante per inserimenti provenienti dalla sinistra. la butto li': se gioca titolare,el shaarawy e de sciglio ne gioveranno particolarmente..


----------



## Tifo'o (4 Luglio 2013)

Facciamo anche una rivoluzione dei numero. Honda 10 mentre 7 ad EL Shaarawwy


----------



## SuperMilan (4 Luglio 2013)

Non so se l'avete già scritto, ma *Bronzetti* ha dichiarato questo: *Honda* al *Milan* va avanti da *mesi*, contatti ufficiali però solo dopo il Primo Luglio. *Lui vuole arrivare subito, ma accetta anche di arrivare a gennaio*. Contatti anche con la *Juventus*, ma lui voleva solo il *Milan*.

Per la cronaca Bronzetti è il suo procuratore per l'Italia.
A questo punto direi che è ufficiale, c'è realmente solo da stabilire se arriva a gennaio o subito.


----------



## 2515 (4 Luglio 2013)

Pare che in giappone siano già impazziti per questa trattativa, incredibile l'effetto mediatico.


----------



## admin (4 Luglio 2013)

In questo momento *è più probabile che Honda arrivi a Gennaio*. Se partirà qualcuno in attacco (in particolare Robinho, ma ci sono molte difficoltà per il suo ritorno in Brasile) Honda arriverà subito.

Sky


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Luglio 2013)

Se va in porto credo sia una gran bella operazione di mercato sotto tutti i punti di vista...San siro riempito di turisti giapponesi..forse davvero protraemmo avvicinarci ai 7 milioni che ipotizzava la gazza...


----------



## hiei87 (4 Luglio 2013)

Ma sì, non c'è fretta...il nostro campionato inizia sempre a febbraio-marzo. Tanto le prime giornate non contano no?
Poi sarò ignorante io, ma non capisco come si faccia i tirchi per non sborsare dei soldi che probabilmente, con l'effetto mediatico in Sol Levante che l'acquisto comporterebbe, si rincasserebbero in un mese....


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Luglio 2013)

Buoni giocatori stiamo trattando e funzionali, ma le condizioni alle quali arrivano sono da mani nei capelli. Speriamo almeno di piazzare Robinho per avere Honda almeno dall'inizio del ritiro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2013)

A noi serve subito -.-


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Luglio 2013)

Se parte Robinho arriva subito. Quindi si alzano le probabilità

Gasa a manetta


----------



## runner (5 Luglio 2013)

anche perchè non dico che il mercato sarebbe chiuso, ma con Honda fin da subito avremmo sistemato moltissime cose....

finalmente lui e Poli sarebbero due che sanno giocare a calcio (con le dovute differenze tecnico / tattiche) e potrebbero farci fare un bel salto in avanti!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Luglio 2013)

Galliani:"*Honda*? lo vedo trequartista"


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Luglio 2013)

Un giocatore tecnico che sa giocare a calcio, ben vengano basta falegnami o pseudi numeri 10 boateng.


----------



## Now i'm here (5 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;225038 ha scritto:


> Galliani:"*Honda*? lo vedo trequartista"



intanto il gallo è passato da "è un giocatore del cska" a "lo vedo trequartista" (inizialmente qualche giorno fa lo considerava seconda punta). 

facciamo progressi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> intanto il gallo è passato da "è un giocatore del cska" a "lo vedo trequartista" (inizialmente qualche giorno fa lo considerava seconda punta).
> 
> facciamo progressi.



Il Gallo ha scoperto il videoregistratore e le VHS


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2013)

Quindi il suo arrivo è slegato da quello di Robinho 


Ma dobbiamo proprio vendere per forza Boateng ? Che para oh, non posson partire Nocerino o Emanuelson ?


----------



## Graxx (5 Luglio 2013)

l'idea penso sia...cedi robinho e boa e prendi lijaic e honda...io ci metterei la firma subitissimo...


----------



## Milo (5 Luglio 2013)

Graxx ha scritto:


> l'idea penso sia...cedi robinho e boa e prendi lijaic e honda...io ci metterei la firma subitissimo...



concordo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Luglio 2013)

Al posto di Boateng possono mettere anche Braida per quel che mi riguarda.


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Luglio 2013)

Con lui e Ljajic avremmo gli uomini per il 4-2-3-1. Certo, uno dei due dovrebbe adattarsi ad ala destra, secondo voi è possibile? Ultimamente ne vedo di trequartisti adattati sull'ala. Hazard ad esempio.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Luglio 2013)

hazard nasce come esterno destro


----------



## SuperMilan (5 Luglio 2013)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> hazard nasce come esterno destro



Sì sì, ma al Lille spesso giocava trequartista.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Con lui e Ljajic avremmo gli uomini per il 4-2-3-1. Certo, uno dei due dovrebbe adattarsi ad ala destra, secondo voi è possibile? Ultimamente ne vedo di trequartisti adattati sull'ala. Hazard ad esempio.



Penso sarebbe Honda, senza ombra di dubbio, ma ripeto, non credo che succederà


----------



## pennyhill (6 Luglio 2013)

Dopo Milanov, il CSKA ha preso anche lo svizzero Zuber. Con Milanov, Tosic, Vagner Love, Zuber e Dzagoev, direi che il loro reparto trequartisti/ali è al completo, resta da vendere Honda.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Luglio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Dopo Milanov, il CSKA ha preso anche lo svizzero Zuber. Con Milanov, Tosic, Vagner Love, Zuber e Dzagoev, direi che il loro reparto trequartisti/ali è al completo, resta da vendere Honda.



ottimo


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2013)

*Titolo Gazza---> Il Milan vuole subito Honda!*


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2013)

eh beh magari


----------



## The P (7 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Penso sarebbe Honda, senza ombra di dubbio, ma ripeto, non credo che succederà



Ljajic è sempre stato un esterno in carriera.

L'anno scorso ha giocato più da seconda punta, ma le cose migliori secondo me le ha fatte partendo largo, sia da destra che da sinistra.

E' buono anche sulla trequarti, perché è un giocatore che se svaria non da punti di riferimento.

Solo che.... non è una seconda punta.

Se si prende Ljajic ancora di più il 4-3-1-2 non ha senso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2013)

The P ha scritto:


> Ljajic è sempre stato un esterno in carriera.
> 
> L'anno scorso ha giocato più da seconda punta, ma le cose migliori secondo me le ha fatte partendo largo, sia da destra che da sinistra.
> 
> ...



Da destra ? Ma no, piuttosto seconda punta, l'ha fatto un sacco di volte.

è sicuro, è 4312


----------



## 2515 (7 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Da destra ? Ma no, piuttosto seconda punta, l'ha fatto un sacco di volte.
> 
> è sicuro, è 4312



montella ha giocato spesso col 4-3-3 con jovetic centrale e ljajic sull'esterno, sia a destra che a sinistra (si alternava con cuadrado a seconda del terzino avversario), ljajic ha fatto molto bene la seconda parte di stagione, la prima niente di che, quindi meglio da esterno.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> montella ha giocato spesso col 4-3-3 con jovetic centrale e ljajic sull'esterno, sia a destra che a sinistra (si alternava con cuadrado a seconda del terzino avversario), ljajic ha fatto molto bene la seconda parte di stagione, la prima niente di che, quindi meglio da esterno.



Non credo proprio sia una cosa legata al ruolo l'esplosione di ljiajic.


Comunque questo è il topic di Honda , citami di là se vuoi continuare


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio sia una cosa legata al ruolo l'esplosione di ljiajic.
> 
> 
> Comunque questo è il topic di Honda , citami di là se vuoi continuare



Sicuramente è molto ingrossato, questo gli permette di reggere meglio i contrasti. Io l'ho sempre visto bene trequartista però.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sicuramente è molto ingrossato, questo gli permette di reggere meglio i contrasti. Io l'ho sempre visto bene trequartista però.



Per me si è sistemato mentalmente, è maturato


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Per me si è sistemato mentalmente, è maturato



Quello credo che lo valuteremo di per certo nel lungo periodo, comunque mi sembra più "grosso". A me piacerebbe molto come tipologia di acquisto. Insiema a Honda certamente, che deve arrivare entro il 2 Settembre alle 19.00 .


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Luglio 2013)

e prendiamolo


----------



## The P (7 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Da destra ? Ma no, piuttosto seconda punta, l'ha fatto un sacco di volte.
> 
> è sicuro, è 4312



magari ti sembrerà strano, ma sia al Partizan che con la nazionale serba di categoria giocava esterno destro e sembrava essere un fenomeno 

In ogni caso è sempre stato una mezza punta, ma anche alla Fiore quest'anno giocava dietro Jovetic o Toni


----------



## ROQ (7 Luglio 2013)

ma è ovvio che tutto è perfetto per il 4-2-3-1 , ogni singolo membro che avremmo è nato per questo moduilo, poi che tra silvio e quell'altro genio di acciughina ci scappi il 4-3-1-2 con de jong alla pirlo, una mezzala a caso ed una ala come seconda punta, purtroppo è sempre possibile


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2013)

sempre piu convinto che il 4312 non e adatto alla situazione che si sta delineando (ljajic e honda).


----------



## peppe75 (7 Luglio 2013)

potrebbe giocare anche un pò indietro...dando qualità al centrocampo..più che come trequartista...lo può fare perchè ha fisico!


----------



## 2515 (7 Luglio 2013)

Per me a questo 4-2-3-1 manca una sola cosa. O un centrocampista giovane di prospettiva ma anche d'attualità, uno da 15 milioni diciamo, o un difensore anch'esso giovane ma già in affermazione. Il problema è che di difensori che fanno fare un salto qualitativo simile non ci stanno, quindi per me bisogna puntare un centrocampista serio.

Altrimenti si potrebbe restare col 4-3-3, Honda tanto ha fatto pure la mezzala.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Luglio 2013)

Roman Babaev, dg del CSKA Mosca ha dichiarato a Sport Express: "La situazione al momento non è cambiata: *Honda può parlare con un altro club,* perchè le regole lo permettono, ma noi *siamo pronti a lasciarlo andare prima di gennaio di fronte ad un’offerta ragionevole.* La nostra posizione è chiara. Siamo *contenti per l’interesse del Milan*, ma dobbiamo restare realisti: il fatto che abbia* il contratto in scadenza incide sul suo valore di mercato*, ma c’è un limite a tutto. *Non siamo preoccupati del fatto che possa andar via a parametro zero*. La palla ora è passata al Milan".


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Aspettiamo gennaio e intanto prendiamo Ljajic... Nel frattempo si può pure giocare col 4-3-3 con El Shaarawy a sinistra e Ljajic a destra.


----------



## Denni90 (7 Luglio 2013)

vengono robinho e poi arriva sto qui ...


----------



## Gollume (7 Luglio 2013)

Io onestamente se devo scegliere trà il tamarro giapponese e Robinho, ditemi quello che volete, ma mi tengo Robinho 14570000 milioni di volte. 
Non è mia intenzione discriminare, ma quando mai si è visto un giocatore asiatico di talento. Quando mai. L' unico nella storia è stato forse Park Jii Sung dello United che era un ottimo giocatore, poi 0 assoluto.


----------



## jaws (7 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Io onestamente se devo scegliere trà il tamarro giapponese e Robinho, ditemi quello che volete, ma mi tengo Robinho 14570000 milioni di volte.
> Non è mia intenzione discriminare, ma quando mai si è visto un giocatore asiatico di talento. Quando mai. L' unico nella storia è stato forse Park Jii Sung dello United che era un ottimo giocatore, poi 0 assoluto.



Kagawa


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Io onestamente se devo scegliere trà il tamarro giapponese e Robinho, ditemi quello che volete, ma mi tengo Robinho 14570000 milioni di volte.
> Non è mia intenzione discriminare, ma quando mai si è visto un giocatore asiatico di talento. Quando mai. L' unico nella storia è stato forse Park Jii Sung dello United che era un ottimo giocatore, poi 0 assoluto.



Di conseguenza era meglio prendere Padovano e non Weah, quandomai ci son stati Liberiani forti ?


----------



## Milo (7 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> Kagawa



esatto, kagawa è un ottimo giocatore, ha fatto follie col Dortmund e non per caso ora è allo united!


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Io onestamente se devo scegliere trà il tamarro giapponese e Robinho, ditemi quello che volete, ma mi tengo Robinho 14570000 milioni di volte.
> Non è mia intenzione discriminare, ma quando mai si è visto un giocatore asiatico di talento. Quando mai. L' unico nella storia è stato forse Park Jii Sung dello United che era un ottimo giocatore, poi 0 assoluto.



Kagawa e Nakata.


----------



## Milo (7 Luglio 2013)

e aggiungo anche nakata!!!


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2013)

per come siamo messi ora mi accontento anche di un nuovo nakamura


----------



## jaws (7 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Di conseguenza era meglio prendere Padovano e non Weah, quandomai ci son stati Liberiani forti ?



hai vinto


----------



## Gollume (7 Luglio 2013)

Ma questi nomi che mi avete fatto sono tutti mezzi giocatori. 
Kagawa, che è il più forte, è uno che fa solo gran panca allo United, davani ha Young, Nani, Valencia e lo stesso Giggs. 
Nakata è uno che ha fatto 1 annetto buono al PERUGIA, poi è andato alla Roma e non ha lasciato minimamente il segno.
Nakamura, dai, Nakamura giocava nella Reggina. Avrà fatto 5 gol in 3 anni.

La storia di Weah non esiste. Io parlo di calciatori asiatici non di africani. Io dico che per caratteristiche fisiche gli asiatici non sono adatti al calcio a grandissimi livelli.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Aggiungo che il Manchester, che in fatto di oculatezza societaria non è secondo a nessuno, questi giocatori li prende SOLO ED ESLCUSIVAMENTE per il discorso marketing nell area asiatica. I valori tecnici sono secondari.


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Io dico che per caratteristiche fisiche gli asiatici non sono adatti al calcio a grandissimi livelli.



Se ti preoccupi del discorso fisica Honda è un giapponese atipico. è molto alto per essere asiatico (1,82 m), e non è certo mingherlino. El Shaarawy è più "piccolo" da questo punto di vista. Certamente non mi aspetto un Campione con Honda, ma in un ottimo giocatore posso sperare.


----------



## Frikez (7 Luglio 2013)

Kagawa mezzo giocatore che fa panchina? Certo


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Ma questi nomi che mi avete fatto sono tutti mezzi giocatori.
> Kagawa, che è il più forte, è uno che fa solo gran panca allo United, davani ha Young, Nani, Valencia e lo stesso Giggs.
> Nakata è uno che ha fatto 1 annetto buono al PERUGIA, poi è andato alla Roma e non ha lasciato minimamente il segno.
> Nakamura, dai, Nakamura giocava nella Reggina. Avrà fatto 5 gol in 3 anni.
> ...




Il primo anno per ogni giocatore che va allo United è così, umiltà lavoro e spazio così così, il talento di Kagawa non si discute.

Nakamura poi fa niente che al Celtic faceva bene pure in Champions eh....Poi prova a chiedere ai tifosi della Roma che ricordo conservano di Nakata


Il calcio orientale ( al momento prevalentemente in Giappone e Corea ) è un movimento in grande crescita.


----------



## Schism75 (7 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Kagawa mezzo giocatore che fa panchina? Certo



Già infatti. Forse non sanno che sir. Alex adotta questa politica con tutti. Anche il grande Cristiano Ronaldo a seguito questo iter.


----------



## Frikez (7 Luglio 2013)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Già infatti. Forse non sanno che sir. Alex adotta questa politica con tutti. Anche il grande Cristiano Ronaldo a seguito questo iter.



Tra l'altro è stato fuori per infortunio 2 mesi buoni, non mi sembra che una volta rientrato sia stato molto in panca.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Con Honda e Ljajic forse non vinceremo niente, ma almeno ci divertiremo... visto che oltre a toglierci il blasone da grande squadra, ci stanno pure facendo annoiare con tutti quei mazzolatori in mezzo al campo.


----------



## Gollume (7 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il primo anno per ogni giocatore che va allo United è così, umiltà lavoro e spazio così così, il talento di Kagawa non si discute.
> 
> Nakamura poi fa niente che al Celtic faceva bene pure in Champions eh....Poi prova a chiedere ai tifosi della Roma che ricordo conservano di Nakata
> 
> ...




Magari sarà pure in crescita, ma attualmente mi sembra lontanissimo dagli standard europei.
Di giocatori che possono giocare in una grande squadra, preso buono questo Kagawa che è tutto da vedere, ok: 2 nella storia? Una media che fa venire i brividi...
Spero di sbagliarmi poi se arriva questo Honda, ma ripeto che con un Robinho che si sente importante e titolare, fisicamente al 100%, non lo cambierei con Honda neanche trà mille anni.


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Spero di sbagliarmi poi se arriva questo Honda, ma ripeto che con un Robinho che si sente importante e titolare, fisicamente al 100%, non lo cambierei con Honda neanche trà mille anni.



Vabbè dai, chiaro che Robinho al 100% è preferibile a Honda al 100%, il fatto è che Robinho ha già la testa al Santos da un anno circa. Non ha più voglia e non regge i ritmi della Serie A.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Magari sarà pure in crescita, ma attualmente mi sembra lontanissimo dagli standard europei.
> Di giocatori che possono giocare in una grande squadra, preso buono questo Kagawa che è tutto da vedere, ok: 2 nella storia? Una media che fa venire i brividi...
> Spero di sbagliarmi poi se arriva questo Honda, ma ripeto che con un Robinho che si sente importante e titolare, fisicamente al 100%, non lo cambierei con Honda neanche trà mille anni.


Guarda che c'è pure il terzino dello Schalke, Uchida... è un buonissimo giocatore. Honda poi insieme a Kagawa è la stella del Giappone, come livello siamo lì... Non fatevi ingannare dalla nazionalità, Honda ha un'ottima visione di gioco e un grande sinistro... inoltre possiede anche una buona forza fisica...


----------



## Gollume (7 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, chiaro che Robinho al 100% è preferibile a Honda al 100%, il fatto è che Robinho ha già la testa al Santos da un anno circa. Non ha più voglia e non regge i ritmi della Serie A.



Non ha più voglia perchè non gioca mai, e Allegri spesso e volentieri gli preferisce un ragazzino come Niang. Se fosse più importante la voglia gli verrebbe.


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Kagawa, che è il più forte, è uno che fa solo gran panca allo United, davani ha Young, Nani, Valencia e lo stesso Giggs.



Di quelli che hai nominato,solo Valencia,che non gioca nemmeno nella posizione di Shinji,ha giocato più di lui.


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Non ha più voglia perchè non gioca mai, e Allegri spesso e volentieri gli preferisce un ragazzino come Niang. Se fosse più importante la voglia gli verrebbe.



Non sono d'accordo. L'anno passato era titolare inamovibile e giocava male lo stesso. Da quando sono venute fuori queste voci sul Santos è partito in vacanza. Quest'anno, ad esempio, è stato titolare inamovibile da ottobre a dicembre, non ha mai entusiasmato.


----------



## Gollume (7 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Di quelli che hai nominato,solo Valencia,che non gioca nemmeno nella posizione di Shinji,ha giocato più di lui.



20 presenze in Premier League, da wikipedia. La metà.



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo. L'anno passato era titolare inamovibile e giocava male lo stesso. Da quando sono venute fuori queste voci sul Santos è partito in vacanza. Quest'anno, ad esempio, è stato titolare inamovibile da ottobre a dicembre, non ha mai entusiasmato.



Ma se era la 6a punta. Balotelli ElSharawi Boateng Pazzini Niang e poi Robinho.
Ha fatto schifo certamente quest anno, per carità, ma non è questo il vero Robinho.


----------



## MaggieCloun (7 Luglio 2013)

Se al cifra e di 2 milioni prendiamolo subito.


----------



## SuperMilan (7 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> 20 presenze in Premier League, da wikipedia. La metà.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guarda, fra ottobre e dicembre è stato titolare praticamente sempre, ha fatto 2 reti (un rigore), qualche fiammata, ma passeggiava per il campo. Non è il vero Robinho, e sono d'accordo, ma non lo sarà mai più con noi. Ha la testa al Santos. Per questo dico che preferisco Honda in questo senso. La scelta non è Robinho-Honda al massimo delle capacità di entrambi, ma la scelta è fra un Robinho che vuole tornare in Brasile da un anno e un Honda che, invece, viene a giocarsi le sue carte in club ricco di storia.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Luglio 2013)

Honda vale 10 Robinho, non scherziamo. Il nipponico è un ragazzo in crescita, l'altro un panzone finito. Poi il movimento giapponese è in grande crescita, è innegabile.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2013)

Il vero Robinho è quello che cammina, è l'altro ad essere l'eccezione


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Luglio 2013)

Il Giappone ha messo in difficoltà l'Italia 10 giorni fa...


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Non ha più voglia perchè non gioca mai, e Allegri spesso e volentieri gli preferisce un ragazzino come Niang. Se fosse più importante la voglia gli verrebbe.



Si la voglia di Mojiti


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Luglio 2013)

Gollume ha scritto:


> 20 presenze in Premier League, da wikipedia. La metà.



Conta i minuti come ho fatto io,non le presenze.Valencia ha giocato molto di più,ma in una posizione che Kagawa non occupa.


----------



## neversayconte (8 Luglio 2013)

dico solo che se arriva sarebbe il centrocampista più tecnico che avremmo in rosa.

ottimo giocatore, ha il passaggio filtrante nel sangue.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani:" Mi auguro fortemente che Honda possa arrivare a gennaio".*


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Luglio 2013)

*Galliani "Mi auguro fortemente che Honda arrivi a gennio"*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Luglio 2013)

Mi pare abbia aggiunto *"Cantamessa mi ha detto di rispondere così."*


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Luglio 2013)

ha aggiunto,*"la risposta me l'ha consigliata l'avvocato Cantamessa"*


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

*La frase "Mi auguro fortemente che Honda arrivi a gennio" è stata consigliata da Cantamessa*, quindi credo sia stata fatta per questioni puramente legali, nel rispetto del CSKA. Penso possa arrivare anche prima.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Luglio 2013)

Beh ovvio arriva a 0, è quello che importa a questa società. Non spendere. Bella roba significa Boateng trequartista


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Beh ovvio arriva a 0, è quello che importa a questa società. Non spendere. Bella roba significa Boateng trequartista



Ha fatto intendere altro Galliani con quel "frase consigliata da Cantamessa".


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Luglio 2013)

si secondo me anche può arrivare tranquillamente in questa sessione.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto intendere altro Galliani con quel "frase consigliata da Cantamessa".



Cioe? A gennaio scade il contratto e si preferibbe prenderlo a 0000000 euri. Ecco perchè si consiglia di prendere il giapponese a gennaio.


----------



## DannySa (8 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *La frase "Mi auguro fortemente che Honda arrivi a gennio" è stata consigliata da Cantamessa*, quindi credo sia stata fatta per questioni puramente legali, nel rispetto del CSKA. Penso possa arrivare anche prima.



Arriverà prima, sia per i costi sia per gli eventuali guadagni.
Dipende solo dalla partenza di Robinho, parte lui arriva Honda che si finanzia da solo e con quei soldi prendi Ljiajc e lo piazzi al posto di Niang o chi per lui.
Un investimento intelligente e giovane.


----------



## jaws (8 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cioe? A gennaio scade il contratto e si preferibbe prenderlo a 0000000 euri. Ecco perchè si consiglia di prendere il giapponese a gennaio.



NO. Il giocatore è sotto contratto con un altra squadra, quindi legalmente e anche per questione di costi è meglio dire così.
Se dice Honda arriverà a Luglio, il CSKA poi vorrebbe ovviamente più soldi


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> NO. Il giocatore è sotto contratto con un altra squadra, quindi legalmente e anche per questione di costi è meglio dire così.
> Se dice Honda arriverà a Luglio, il CSKA poi vorrebbe ovviamente più soldi



Ah okay


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Luglio 2013)

Allegri sogghignava dietro ad ogni domanda di mercato  o bene bene o male male XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> NO. Il giocatore è sotto contratto con un altra squadra, quindi legalmente e anche per questione di costi è meglio dire così.
> Se dice Honda arriverà a Luglio, il CSKA poi vorrebbe ovviamente più soldi



si infatti...meglio così


----------



## SuperMilan (8 Luglio 2013)

jaws ha scritto:


> NO. Il giocatore è sotto contratto con un altra squadra, quindi legalmente e anche per questione di costi è meglio dire così.
> Se dice Honda arriverà a Luglio, il CSKA poi vorrebbe ovviamente più soldi



Sì infatti. "Mi auguro" perchè non può dire che hanno già trovato l'accordo per non offendere il CSKA, "gennaio" per non far alzare il prezzo.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ah okay



Quoto Jaws, la frase è stata consigliata per non dar pubblico fastidio al CSKA.


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Quoto Jaws, la frase è stata consigliata per non dar pubblico fastidio al CSKA.



che se non sbaglio si gioca la supercoppa a giorni!!! Uscì anche la notizia che Honda sarebbe rimasto sicuramente fino a dopo la supercoppa... poi si vedrà


----------



## hiei87 (8 Luglio 2013)

Dichiarazioni che lasciano il tempo che trovano. E' già tanto che abbia ammesso di voler prendere Honda.
Fantastica tra l'altro la giornalista giapponese, che in un italiano a dir poco titubante mancava facesse una domanda su Honda anche al magazziniere.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Laudisa il *Milan *prima deve piazzare *Boateng *e dopo penserà al giapponese *Honda*.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (10 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;228999 ha scritto:


> Secondo Laudisa il *Milan *prima deve piazzare *Boateng *e dopo penserà al giapponese *Honda*.



e ti pareva...


----------



## Jino (10 Luglio 2013)

Beh è abbastanza ovvio, se parte Boateng arriva subito Honda, altrimenti arriverà a gennaio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (10 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo possa arrivare dopo la partenza di Binho e quindi se cederemo Boateng arriverà l'attaccante ma non credo perché Boateng-Honda sono i trequartisti mentre Binho-acquisto sono le seconde punte.


----------



## ROQ (10 Luglio 2013)

E' una eterna agonia, prendetelo subito e dategli la 10 per dio, ci finanziamo il mercato con le magliette


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2013)

*Di Marzio: Fratello-agente di Honda in Via Turati con Ernesto Bronzetti. Ipotesi acquisto immediato*.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2013)

Mi sembra davvero il minimo perché lui sarà il nostro titolare sulla trequarti e non mi sembra davvero il caso giocare mezza stagione con Boateng o Saponara, il primo perché è un mediocre conclamato, il secondo perché ha bisogno di fare esperienza e di essere inserito gradualmente e farlo alle spalle del nipponico sarebbe la cosa migliore. Di Robinho ce ne sbarazzeremo l'estate prossimo, per quanto riguarda Boateng, almeno per questa volta, si può fare il sacrificio di prendere prima Honda e poi sbolognare quel cesso del ghanese.


----------



## Ale (11 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Fratello-agente di Honda in Via Turati con Ernesto Bronzetti. Ipotesi acquisto immediato*.



diamogli robinho al cska e cosi siamo pari.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Ma poi un centrocampo
De Jong
Boateng-Montolivo
Honda

sarebbe decente. Speriamo possa arrivare subito.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2013)

eh ma se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno du palle


----------



## Doctore (11 Luglio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> diamogli robinho al cska e cosi siamo pari.


Ma cosa ha fatto di male il cska per meritarsi bingo?! 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo Laudisa il *Milan *prima deve piazzare *Boateng *e dopo penserà al giapponese *Honda*.


ma tanto nessuno vuole i nostri cessi.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: Fratello-agente di Honda in Via Turati con Ernesto Bronzetti. Ipotesi acquisto immediato*.




.


----------



## Ciachi (11 Luglio 2013)

Scusate.....ma davvero credete in questo......secondo me inutile.....nipponico??!?!?
Spero di sbagliarmi ma nn vale meta' boateng!!! E solo l ennesimo acquisto legato al merchandising e soprattutto al fatto che costa ZEROOOO!!!! Ma nn mette nulla in questa mediocre squadra!!!


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Luglio 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Scusate.....ma davvero credete in questo......secondo me inutile.....nipponico??!?!?
> Spero di sbagliarmi ma nn vale meta' boateng!!! E solo l ennesimo acquisto legato al merchandising e soprattutto al fatto che costa ZEROOOO!!!! Ma nn mette nulla in questa mediocre squadra!!!



Come mai lo consideri inutile?
Lo hai mai visto giocare?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Scusate.....ma davvero credete in questo......secondo me inutile.....nipponico??!?!?
> Spero di sbagliarmi ma nn vale meta' boateng!!! E solo l ennesimo acquisto legato al merchandising e soprattutto al fatto che costa ZEROOOO!!!! Ma nn mette nulla in questa mediocre squadra!!!



Può essere anche come dici tu, ma abbiamo tutto il diritto di credere in lui. Sia perchè qualcosa di buono l'ha fatto vedere sia perchè abbiamo troppi zappatori in squadra e quindi anche gente con un minimo di qualità ci fa sorridere.
Poi magari si rivela una sola, ma anche Tevez o Gomez possono bidonare.
Per il momento sorridiamo per il nipponico e speriamo possa fare bene.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (11 Luglio 2013)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Scusate.....ma davvero credete in questo......secondo me inutile.....nipponico??!?!?
> Spero di sbagliarmi ma nn vale meta' boateng!!! E solo l ennesimo acquisto legato al merchandising e soprattutto al fatto che costa ZEROOOO!!!! Ma nn mette nulla in questa mediocre squadra!!!



metà boateng ? su siamo seri almeno sto honda sa battere le punizioni , boateng tira i palloni fissi in tribuna


----------



## Ciachi (11 Luglio 2013)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Come mai lo consideri inutile?
> Lo hai mai visto giocare?





Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Può essere anche come dici tu, ma abbiamo tutto il diritto di credere in lui. Sia perchè qualcosa di buono l'ha fatto vedere sia perchè abbiamo troppi zappatori in squadra e quindi anche gente con un minimo di qualità ci fa sorridere.
> Poi magari si rivela una sola, ma anche Tevez o Gomez possono bidonare.
> Per il momento sorridiamo per il nipponico e speriamo possa fare bene.



Per carità io spero di sbagliarmi!!! Sarei il primo a fare ammenda!!! Ma considerando che x me anche gomez non e' nessuno, credo che sia un giocatore molto modesto, che nn serva a nulla a noi, e poi, mia personale opinione, ma quando mai i giapponesi sono stati bravi al calcio?!? L unico bel giocatorino giapponese e' kagawa!!! ( non so come si scrive) cmq mi avete capito!!
Se volevano qualcuno di qualità potevamo prendere diamanti o cerci!! Tanto x dire qualcuno!!! Ma nessuno di questi, guarda caso, e' a zero euro!!!!!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ma poi un centrocampo
> De Jong
> Boateng-Montolivo
> Honda
> ...


Non ti offendere, ma per me....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (11 Luglio 2013)

Considerato il livello dell'attuale centrocampo, Honda sarebbe la nostra stessa assoluta.


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo, sarei felice del suo arrivo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non ti offendere, ma per me....



per me invece sarebbe buonissimo anche in Europa...sempre se Boateng è quello del primo anno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> per me invece sarebbe buonissimo anche in Europa...sempre se Boateng è quello del primo anno


Dai Fabry... se se se...
Boateng è mediocre, ha fatto mezza stagione decente in carriera, più qualche partita buona in Champions. 

De Jong davanti alla difesa in un centrocampo a 3 non ce lo vedo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2013)

*L'agente di Honda ha lasciato la sede del Milan.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Dai Fabry... se se se...
> Boateng è mediocre, ha fatto mezza stagione decente in carriera, più qualche partita buona in Champions.
> 
> De Jong davanti alla difesa in un centrocampo a 3 non ce lo vedo.



 io preferisco tenermi un Boateng che può esplodere da un momento all'altro, che prendermi un buon giocatore che ha 0 possibilità di diventare un Campione...De Jong a me piace


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;230408 ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Honda ha lasciato la sede del Milan.*



Ora va a mangiare il sushi con Galliani, che si fa beccare dopo aver bevuto 10 Asahi in kimono da uomo mentre dice 従って我々は良いね.


----------



## Angstgegner (11 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non ti offendere, ma per me....





Anche a me non fa impazzire affatto.
Però se penso al centrocampo di quest'anno allora è già un passo in avanti. Quest'anno abbiamo giocato con il 4-1-3 con due centrocampisti che spesso giocavano per gli avversari.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Sky* Honda arriverà a gennaio* e non in questa sessione di mercato.L'arrivo del giapponese in questa sessione di mercato arriverebbe solo in caso di cessione o d*i Robinho o di Boateng*


----------



## Underhill84 (11 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;230423 ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky* Honda arriverà a gennaio* e non in questa sessione di mercato.



ecco


----------



## Ciachi (11 Luglio 2013)

fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Io preferisco tenermi un boateng che può esplodere da un momento all'altro, che prendermi un buon giocatore che ha 0 possibilità di diventare un campione...de jong a me piace



q8ne!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non ti offendere, ma per me....



E chi dovrebbe arrivare?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2013)

Niente da fare, mercato bloccato.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky* Honda arriverà a gennaio* e non in questa sessione di mercato.L'arrivo del giapponese in questa sessione di mercato arriverebbe solo in caso di cessione o d*i Robinho o di Boateng*



BalotellA sempre news aggiornate


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2013)

Secondo Pedullà invece *Honda *potrebbe arrivare anche da subito.





Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> BalotellA sempre news aggiornate



eheh  anche te non scherzi


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

Comunque, se lo acquistiamo a gennaio, si dimostra che a noi dei risultati sportivi interessa poco. Dai, a gennaio arriva senza sapere nulla o quasi del calcio italiano, a metà campionato quando potrebbe essere successo di tutto, dopo, verosimilmente, avere arrancato... Vergogna Milan, vergogna Galliani.


----------



## Dexter (11 Luglio 2013)

una società seria (vedi JUVENTUS) il mercato lo chiude prima dell'inizio del ritiro o quasi (vedi Ogbonna,hanno fatto di tutto per portarlo il primo giorno di ritiro). a maggior ragione se hai un preliminare,il mercato dovrebbe farsi nel giro di poco tempo. noi invece prendiamo gente (scarsa) all'ultimo secondo,o addirittura rinviamo acquisti a gennaio. non gliene frega niente a questi del milan e dei risultati sportivi,ormai si pensa solo a tenere a posto i conti..


----------



## neversayconte (11 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Comunque, se lo acquistiamo a gennaio, si dimostra che a noi dei risultati sportivi interessa poco. Vergogna Milan, vergogna Galliani.



Questo almeno dal 2007.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Luglio 2013)

Nella serata Galliani parlerà a Sky Sport24... quindi chiarirà (si, come no ) la questione.


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nella serata Galliani parlerà a Sky Sport24... quindi chiarirà (si, come no ) la questione.



Dirà che arriva, forse, a gennaio in qualsiasi caso, tranne in quello che prevede l'aver già raggiunto l'accordo con il giocatore e il CSKA.


----------



## Prinz (11 Luglio 2013)

come siamo messi


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2013)

Dai, facciamo almeno questo sforzo.


HONDA

9​


----------



## robs91 (11 Luglio 2013)

Che pena.


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

Fra l'altro, forse non importante, ma fa capire quanto in società ci tengano veramente al Milan, cioè zero (come il parametro di Honda), scordiamoci che quest'anno Honda possa giocare la Champions. Se lo prendiamo a gennaio molto probabilmente avrà già giocato col CSKA Mosca (già qualificato) quindi noi lo avremo a disposizione solo per l'edizione 2014/2015 quella successiva.


----------



## Ciachi (11 Luglio 2013)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Che pena.



...che tristezza!!!


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2013)

Non ci sono 2 milioni per prenderlo subito, povero Milan


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2013)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Nella serata Galliani parlerà a Sky Sport24... quindi chiarirà (si, come no ) la questione.



- Se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno. 
- Robinho è contento e resta con noi.
- Numericamente siamo a posto. 
- Siamo competitivi e non ci riteniamo inferiori alla Juve.
- Ljajic ci piace ma non l'abbiamo mai trattato.
- Honda è un giocatore del Cska 

Vediamo quante ne prendo


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Non ci sono 2 milioni per prenderlo subito, povero Milan



Facciamo una colletta, come quel ristoratore che cercava di dare 100 euro a Berlusconi per Ronaldinho. Chiaramente il Silvio si arrabbiò di brutto


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> - Se non parte nessuno non arriva nessuno.
> - Robinho è contento e resta con noi.
> - Numericamente siamo a posto.
> - Siamo competitivi e non ci riteniamo inferiori alla Juve.
> ...



Mi permetto di fare un paio di aggiunte:
-Nel 2013 abbiamo fatto più punti della Juve
-Negli ultimi cinque anni siamo sempre saliti sul podio

Adesso vediamo che punteggio totalizziamo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Luglio 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io preferisco tenermi un Boateng che può esplodere da un momento all'altro, che prendermi un buon giocatore che ha 0 possibilità di diventare un Campione...De Jong a me piace


Pure io sto aspettando l'esplosione di Boateng... un po' di tritolo e via...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Anche a me non fa impazzire affatto.
> Però se penso al centrocampo di quest'anno allora è già un passo in avanti. Quest'anno abbiamo giocato con il 4-1-3 con due centrocampisti che spesso giocavano per gli avversari.


Sì certo, è già un passo avanti... solo che con la sua anarchia tattica francamente vedo difficile una collocazione di Boateng mezz'ala, anche perché lui si sente un trequartista...
Poi De Jong davanti alla difesa in un centrocampo a 3 non ce lo vedo, perché in quella posizione ci vuole una certa abilità nei passaggi e nella visione di gioco... giocare davanti alla difesa di un centrocampo a tre significa che molti palloni passerebbero per i piedi di De Jong, a meno che non si usi un difensore centrale per impostare il gioco, bypassando spesso il centrocampo...


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Secondo Sky* Honda arriverà a gennaio* e non in questa sessione di mercato.L'arrivo del giapponese in questa sessione di mercato arriverebbe solo in caso di cessione o d*i Robinho o di Boateng*



Che pena!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E chi dovrebbe arrivare?


Lascerei Montolivo davanti alla difesa... Poli mezz'ala destra e come mezz'ala sinistra serve un acquisto. Altrimenti vedo bene il 4-2-3-1 con Montolivo e De Jong.


----------



## Frikez (11 Luglio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Mi permetto di fare un paio di aggiunte:
> -Nel 2013 abbiamo fatto più punti della Juve
> -Negli ultimi cinque anni siamo sempre saliti sul podio
> 
> Adesso vediamo che punteggio totalizziamo



Bravo! Come ho fatto a dimenticarmi del ranking italiano!?


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2013)

Qui si parla di Honda. Basta off topic.


----------



## hiei87 (11 Luglio 2013)

Poi Galliani un giorno mi spiegherà perchè non ha senso spendere 2 milioni per avere Honda ora quando tra magliette e spettatori giapponesi quei soldi da qui a gennaio li rifai alla grande....Premetto che sono io l'ignorante, ma questa cosa mi sfugge....


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2013)

Il mercato nostro e finito praticamente non ho parole veramente.


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Lascerei Montolivo davanti alla difesa... Poli mezz'ala destra e come mezz'ala sinistra serve un acquisto. Altrimenti vedo bene il 4-2-3-1 con Montolivo e De Jong.



Mezzala tecnica....


e con quali soldi???




comunque *Marchetti* *e Di Marzio hanno ribadito che gli agenti di Honda e il Milan hanno praticamente stipulato un accordo per Gennaio, però il mercato chiude il 2 settembre e potrebbe sempre esserci l'eventualità che l'affare vada in porta prima della finestra invernale di mercato.*

- - - Aggiornato - - -



B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Il mercato nostro e finito praticamente non ho parole veramente.



Finito l'11 Luglio??? Qualcosa faranno sicuramente.


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;230513 ha scritto:


> Il mercato nostro e finito praticamente non ho parole veramente.



Il nostro mercato è finito il 31 Gennaio 2013. Bello schifo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Finito l'11 Luglio??? Qualcosa faranno sicuramente.


arriveranno i primi due cessi a parametro 0 che nervoso

- - - Aggiornato - - -



SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Il nostro mercato è finito il 31 Gennaio 2013. Bello schifo.



lo sapevo che finiva cosi manco honda riusciamo a prendere per 2 milioni senza parole


----------



## Jino (11 Luglio 2013)

State calmi dai, il mercato è lungo e secondo me ricco di sorprese!


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> State calmi dai, il mercato è lungo e secondo me ricco di sorprese!



Sono d'accordo con te, questa stagione secondo me ci sono veramente delle buone idee.

Ma prima bisogna cedere, e per la cessione più importante il tempo stringe e le notizie sono tutt'altro che incoraggianti


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo con te, questa stagione secondo me ci sono veramente delle buone idee.
> 
> Ma prima bisogna cedere, e per la cessione più importante il tempo stringe e le notizie sono tutt'altro che incoraggianti



Oramai è quasi certo il suo rinnovo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Oramai è quasi certo il suo rinnovo.



Bah, a me non pare.


----------



## admin (11 Luglio 2013)

*Anche la Gazzetta riporta che arriverà a Gennaio. C'è già l'accordo.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Luglio 2013)

Benissimo, Boateng trequartista fino a gennaio e Saponara panchinaro fisso per chissà quale assurdo motivo, mi ci gioco le palle.


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Luglio 2013)

*Secondo Sport Mediaset l'accordo tra il Milan e Honda prevede un contratto quadriennale a 2.5 milioni a stagione per il giapponese.*


----------



## Doctore (11 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Benissimo, Boateng trequartista fino a gennaio e Saponara panchinaro fisso per chissà quale assurdo motivo, mi ci gioco le palle.


Secondo me allegri visto che avra un alternativa dietro le punte la sfruttera...Persino emanuelson ha fatto giocare dietro le punte perché non avevamo alternative adeguate.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Luglio 2013)

Ma io non capisco perchè prenderlo a gennaio.
Pure se lo prendiamo ora anticipando questi 2-3 milioni di euro, li riguadagniamo in poco tempo col merchandising.
Poi a gennaio non potremo manco sfruttarlo per la Champions :S


----------



## Superdinho80 (11 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Benissimo, Boateng trequartista fino a gennaio e Saponara panchinaro fisso per chissà quale assurdo motivo, mi ci gioco le palle.



ma questo è sicuro..


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Ma io non capisco perchè prenderlo a gennaio.
> Pure se lo prendiamo ora anticipando questi 2-3 milioni di euro, li riguadagniamo in poco tempo col merchandising.
> Poi a gennaio non potremo manco sfruttarlo per la Champions :S



Perché poi avremo 3 giocatori per un posto (ammesso e concesso che il modulo sia il 4-3-1-2)...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perché poi avremo 3 giocatori per un posto (ammesso e concesso che il modulo sia il 4-3-1-2)...



Saponara manco lo conto (cioè Allegri non lo conta, io credo molto in lui) e Boateng trequartista non si può vedere.


----------



## iceman. (11 Luglio 2013)

Quindi come sara' il centrocampo?


Muntari-De Jong-Montolivo
--------Honda


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (11 Luglio 2013)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Quindi come sara' il centrocampo?
> 
> 
> *Muntari-*De Jong-Montolivo
> --------Honda



What???????????


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Saponara manco lo conto (cioè Allegri non lo conta, io credo molto in lui) e Boateng trequartista non si può vedere.



Boateng non si può veNdere, per cui ci toccherà vederlo ancora. Secondo me ancora da trequartista, perchè dietro c'è gente valida come Poli Monto e De Jong. Saponara secondo me non sarà titolare costante ma comincerà a ingranare presto. Tipo Niang (come minutaggio)...


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perché poi avremo 3 giocatori per un posto (ammesso e concesso che il modulo sia il 4-3-1-2)...



Perchè scusami, a gennaio cosa dovrebbe cambiare?


----------



## Darren Marshall (11 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Saponara manco lo conto (*cioè Allegri non lo conta*, io credo molto in lui) e Boateng trequartista non si può vedere.



Ma che ne sai?


----------



## Elshafenomeno (11 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™ ha scritto:


> Il mercato nostro e finito praticamente non ho parole veramente.



Il nostro mercato è finito da quando il nostro "carissimo" presidente ha chiuso i rubinetti...ormai io ci ho fatto il callo, ogni estate è un fegato rovinato da troppi anni....ma quest'anno vedere gli altri che spendono e spandono in maniera anche intelligente e noi fermi è uno smacco totale, almeno gli anni scorsi il mercato era fermo e si partiva tutti più o meno alla pari, adesso la JUve ha preso Tevez e Ogbonna, la Roma prende Strootman,m la Fiorentina Gomez, la Lazio ha Anderson e altri due tre giocatori interessanti, persino l'Inter si sta muovenbdo bene...noi siamo fermi a Saponara e a Poli con un centrocampo e una difesa da rifondare.


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Perchè scusami, a gennaio cosa dovrebbe cambiare?



Cambia che intanto non ce lo siamo fatti scappare.


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Cambia che intanto non ce lo siamo fatti scappare.



Sì, ma Boateng c'è lo stesso...


----------



## mefisto94 (11 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Sì, ma Boateng c'è lo stesso...



Fosse per me lo prenderei ora certamente. Provo a interpretare il pensiero della dirigenza.


----------



## SuperMilan (11 Luglio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Fosse per me lo prenderei ora certamente. Provo a interpretare il pensiero della dirigenza.



Avevo capito, solo che per me la dirigenza non ha alcun pensiero...


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Luglio 2013)

a 2.5 si può fare


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Luglio 2013)

B â l ô t ê l l î¬™;230914 ha scritto:


> a 2.5 si può fare



La cifra è ottima, peralto col fermento che s'è creato in Japan non ti viene a costare nulla. Ovviamente sarebbe meglio se la sua acquisizione fosse anticipata.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La cifra è ottima, peralto col fermento che s'è creato in Japan non ti viene a costare nulla. Ovviamente sarebbe meglio se la sua acquisizione fosse anticipata.



eh si ,speriamo che arrivi subito ci serva da subito non a metà campionato


----------



## Dumbaghi (12 Luglio 2013)

Dai su troviamo sti milioncini.

Emanuelson, Nocerino...sta gente deve andare, altro che Boateng.


----------



## runner (12 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi diciamoci la verità, se avessimo ceduto Binho lo avremmo preso già adesso, visto che non è accaduto chissà.....

io me lo auguro davvero che venga subito da noi perchè ne abbiamo davvero bisogno di un giocatore come lui!!

vorrei ricordare a tutti che nel preliminare (visto che dobbiamo giocare con il trequartista) metteranno il Boa titolare quindi direi che il suo arrivo sarebbe importantissimo!!


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2013)

Galliani è pronto a partire per Mosca, all'inizio della prossima settimana, per provare a convincere i vertici del cska a lasciar partire subito Honda. Il dirigente rossonero ribadirà che il Milan non vuole tirare fuori nemmeno un euro. I russi, lasciando partire subito il giapponese, potrebbero risparmiare sull'ingaggio. 

Sportmediaset


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani è pronto a partire per Mosca, all'inizio della prossima settimana, per provare a convincere i vertici del cska a lasciar partire subito Honda. Il dirigente rossonero ribadirà che il Milan non vuole tirare fuori nemmeno un euro. I russi, lasciando partire subito il giapponese, potrebbero risparmiare sull'ingaggio.
> 
> Sportmediaset



che vergogna...i pezzenti...credo che il chievo abbia più soldi di noi


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani è pronto a partire per Mosca, all'inizio della prossima settimana, per provare a convincere i vertici del cska a lasciar partire subito Honda. Il dirigente rossonero ribadirà che il Milan non vuole tirare fuori nemmeno un euro. I russi, lasciando partire subito il giapponese, potrebbero risparmiare sull'ingaggio.
> 
> Sportmediaset


Speriamo riesca a convincerli.


----------



## Mithos (13 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani è pronto a partire per Mosca, all'inizio della prossima settimana, per provare a convincere i vertici del cska a lasciar partire subito Honda. Il dirigente rossonero ribadirà che il Milan non vuole tirare fuori nemmeno un euro. I russi, lasciando partire subito il giapponese, potrebbero risparmiare sull'ingaggio.
> 
> Sportmediaset



Se fosse vero mi domanderei al posto di Galliani, per quale motivo i dirigenti del CSKA dovrebbero farci il favore di liberare 6 mesi prima della scadenza del contratto Honda senza ricevere in cambio un euro


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2013)

Mithos ha scritto:


> Se fosse vero mi domanderei al posto di Galliani, per quale motivo i dirigenti del CSKA dovrebbero farci il favore di liberare 6 mesi prima della scadenza del contratto Honda senza ricevere in cambio un euro



Magari se si presenta col cappello in mano e canta alla loro porta qualche canzone di Natale portando una ghirlanda ci scappano anche 10 euro di elemosina.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Io mi vergognerei ad andare.


----------



## Mithos (13 Luglio 2013)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Magari se si presenta col cappello in mano e canta alla loro porta qualche canzone di Natale portando una ghirlanda ci scappano anche 10 euro di elemosina.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Io mi vergognerei ad andare.



Ormai credo, e questo non solo per colpa di Galliani, che la vergogna non sappiamo più nemmeno dove stia di casa.

Dopo gli affari:

Cissokho, Aquilani, Kakà, Thiago Silva e Ibrahimovic, Tevez e Pato è ampiamente dimostrato che siamo senza vergogna. Abbiamo anche avuto il coraggio di chiedere lo svincolo di Rigoni al Novara con il Presidente piemontese che ci ha anche deriso.


----------



## runner (13 Luglio 2013)

per me sta storia che non hanno soldi comunque mi sembra tutta una storia per togliere il più possibile i riflettori su di noi....

il mercato il Milan lo fa sempre in Agosto


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Luglio 2013)

Quando la proprietà mette 0 euro per il mercato tocca ricorrere anche a queste figure da poveri


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani è pronto a partire per Mosca, all'inizio della prossima settimana, per provare a convincere i vertici del cska a lasciar partire subito Honda. Il dirigente rossonero ribadirà che il Milan non vuole tirare fuori nemmeno un euro. I russi, lasciando partire subito il giapponese, potrebbero risparmiare sull'ingaggio.
> 
> Sportmediaset




.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (13 Luglio 2013)

E' come andare in un supermercato e dire al commesso "tanto questo prodotto scade, vi conviene cedermelo gratis"


----------



## Mithos (13 Luglio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E' come andare in un supermercato e dire al commesso "tanto questo prodotto scade, vi conviene cedermelo gratis"


----------



## Ciachi (13 Luglio 2013)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> E' come andare in un supermercato e dire al commesso "tanto questo prodotto scade, vi conviene cedermelo gratis"



....spettacolo....!!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Ma speriamo abbiano il buon gusto di non partire.....


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Società di barboni, con tutto il rispetto dei barboni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2013)

Fossi nel CSKA farei di tutto per rinnovare a Keisuke e trattenerlo pure, lo devono mettere a quel servizio a questa proprietà di melma.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Luglio 2013)

*Atletico Madrid su Honda; si cerca lo sgambetto al Milan.*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Atletico Madrid su Honda; si cerca lo sgambetto al Milan.*


Godrei.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Atletico Madrid su Honda; si cerca lo sgambetto al Milan.*



Beh lo stesso articola dice che hanno possibilità infime perchè il ragazzo vuole il Milan e peraltro ha già firmato il contratto per Gennaio.


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> *Atletico Madrid su Honda; si cerca lo sgambetto al Milan.*



La fonte è Criscitello


----------



## Ciachi (13 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Godrei.



Lo spero!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Godrei.



Perchè :O


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani è pronto a partire per Mosca, all'inizio della prossima settimana, per provare a convincere i vertici del cska a lasciar partire subito Honda. Il dirigente rossonero ribadirà che il Milan non vuole tirare fuori nemmeno un euro. I russi, lasciando partire subito il giapponese, potrebbero risparmiare sull'ingaggio.
> 
> Sportmediaset


Mi vergogno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Luglio 2013)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Perchè :O


Perché siamo dei barboni e non ci meritiamo niente. È indecente andare da un club a chiedergli di lasciarti prendere gratis un loro giocatore.


----------



## iceman. (13 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché siamo dei barboni e non ci meritiamo niente. È indecente andare da un club a chiedergli di lasciarti prendere gratis un loro giocatore.



Tipo Aquilani... "Se il Liverpool lo svincola"
Tipo Eto'o...." Eto'o? Solo se gratis e si paga da solo lo stipendio"

Siccome non c'e' due senza tre, bisogna provarci anche con honda.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Galliani è pronto a partire per Mosca, all'inizio della prossima settimana, per provare a convincere i vertici del cska a lasciar partire subito Honda. Il dirigente rossonero ribadirà che il Milan non vuole tirare fuori nemmeno un euro. I russi, lasciando partire subito il giapponese, potrebbero risparmiare sull'ingaggio.
> 
> Sportmediaset



Anche la Russia si aggiungerà ai paesi che ci ridicolizzano.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Perché siamo dei barboni e non ci meritiamo niente. È indecente andare da un club a chiedergli di lasciarti prendere gratis un loro giocatore.



Su questo hai ragione fortemente.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Luglio 2013)

neanche ad offrire 2 milioni,che vergogna


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (13 Luglio 2013)

EDIT: eliminate questo messaggio


----------



## ROQ (13 Luglio 2013)

meritano ogni male


----------



## Snake (13 Luglio 2013)

unico club al mondo che parte in trasferta per trattare un giocatore senza offrire nulla


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Però in fondo Galliani è un artista. Cioè al mondo NON esiste un dirigente che parte, va a Mosca, per dire a quelli del CSKA:"Dateci Honda a 0, così risparmiate, è importante anche per voi il pareggio di bilancio". Realmente si dovrebbe essere fieri di ciò. 
Impressive!!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2013)

Ma il fiscalista russo cosa consiglierà al CSKA? Sarà conveniente?


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Luglio 2013)

Sta giocando adesso la supercoppa russa


----------



## iceman. (13 Luglio 2013)

Speriamo lo mandino a quel paese e gli rinnovino il contratto.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Luglio 2013)

Gran gol di Honda!


----------



## Bojanchimolla (13 Luglio 2013)

Gollazzo


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2013)

Già, c'è la supercoppa!

Qualcuno linki la rete.

P.S.: Honda sembra _indiavolato_. Sta pressando tutti.


----------



## robs91 (13 Luglio 2013)

Goal Honda:


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2013)

Sarà facile farselo regalare dopo 'sto gol


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Che gol!


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Luglio 2013)

Gol della Madonna


----------



## SuperMilan (13 Luglio 2013)

Fra l'altro ho notato che, prima di battere le punizioni "piazza" lui la barriera. Fa i gesti del portiere con la mano. Chissà perchè lo fa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Però in fondo Galliani è un artista. Cioè al mondo NON esiste un dirigente che parte, va a Mosca, per dire a quelli del CSKA:"Dateci Honda a 0, così risparmiate, è importante anche per voi il pareggio di bilancio". Realmente si dovrebbe essere fieri di ciò.
> Impressive!!!


Fierissimi. Io quasi mi vergogno per lui.


----------



## Bojanchimolla (13 Luglio 2013)

Comunque gioca largo a destra e non da trequartista puro...diciamo che sarebbe il mancino che mancava nel tridente dell'anno scorso


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Luglio 2013)

doppietta di Honda. se quell'altro genio non si sveglia ce lo fregano!!! E' cosa scritta


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> doppietta di Honda. se quell'altro genio non si sveglia ce lo fregano!!! E' cosa scritta



E' gia del Milan. L'altra volta insieme al fratello-procuratore c'erano anche gli avvocati che si occupano di contratti et similia.


----------



## Doctore (13 Luglio 2013)




----------



## Underhill84 (13 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> E' gia del Milan. L'altra volta insieme al fratello-procuratore c'erano anche gli avvocati che si occupano di contratti et similia.


han firmato qualcosa?? perchè senza firma, le parole valgon zero... se invece ha firmato siam tranquilli


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> han firmato qualcosa?? perchè senza firma, le parole valgon zero... se invece ha firmato siam tranquilli


Hanno firmato un pre-contratto che diventerà ufficiale a Gennaio, dato che quello col CSKA scade a Dicembre e non possono comunicarlo non avendo trovato ancora un accordo per farlo venire prima.


----------



## Aragorn (13 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Hanno firmato un pre-contratto che diventerà ufficiale a Gennaio, dato che quello col CSKA scade a Dicembre e non possono comunicarlo non avendo trovato ancora un accordo per farlo venire prima.



Allora perchè i giornalai parlano di un'intromissione dell'Atletico Madrid ?


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Allora perchè i giornalai parlano di un'intromissione dell'Atletico Madrid ?



Parlano di timido interessamento, poi ovviamente finchè non sarà ufficiale capiterà che le squadre prenderanno informazioni. Però il ragazzo ha già un contratto col Milan per Gennaio (ripeto, c'erano i suoi avvocati in via Turati e se non sbaglio sono stati ben 2 giorni a Milano). Io spero che il suo arrivo possa essere anticipato, ma siamo tirchi e quindi le speranze sono residue.


----------



## Underhill84 (13 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Parlano di timido interessamento, poi ovviamente finchè non sarà ufficiale capiterà che le squadre prenderanno informazioni. Però il ragazzo ha già un contratto col Milan per Gennaio (ripeto, c'erano i suoi avvocati in via Turati e se non sbaglio sono stati ben 2 giorni a Milano). Io spero che il suo arrivo possa essere anticipato, ma siamo tirchi e quindi le speranze sono residue.



io lessi qualche settimana fa, che il cska e honda volevano tirare avanti la cosa fino a dopo la supercoppa. ci sta che qualcosa si sblocchi adesso


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2013)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> io lessi qualche settimana fa, che il cska e honda volevano tirare avanti la cosa fino a dopo la supercoppa. ci sta che qualcosa si sblocchi adesso



Ma non credo, per liberarlo prima vorranno qualcosa, specie dopo i 2 goals di stasera. Dato che noi non abbiamo manco gli occhi per piangere e probabile venga a Gennaio.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Luglio 2013)

*Di Marzio: mercoledì l'entourage di Honda sarà a Mosca per vedere le reali possibilità di anticipare l'arrivo del nipponico a Milano, previsto per Gennaio.*


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: mercoledì l'entourage di Honda sarà a Mosca per vedere le reali possibilità di anticipare l'arrivo del nipponico a Milano, previsto per Gennaio.*



speriamo bene,abbiamo bisogno di giocatori di qualità.E ne abbiamo bisogno subito,non possiamo aspettare gennaio


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Luglio 2013)

ma se non vendiamo boateng e robinho entro gennaio non arriva manco a gennaio, piuttosto fan saltare tutto l'ultimo giorno come successo con tevez e altri


----------



## pennyhill (14 Luglio 2013)

Portarlo subito a Milanello.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2013)

Ma secondo quale logica il CSKA dovrebbe lasciarlo andare prima? Soltanto per risparmiare sull'ingaggio?


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma secondo quale logica il CSKA dovrebbe lasciarlo andare prima? Soltanto per risparmiare sull'ingaggio?



Secondo la logica barbonesca


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Luglio 2013)

ieri ho visto la partita ma quanto è scarso?


----------



## ed.vedder77 (14 Luglio 2013)

Ci serve subito....Tevez è un campione ma chissà che con tutto l interesse che c è in Giappone ,e gli introiti che avremo ,il vero affare potremo averlo fatto davvero noi..mi sembra parecchio forte...speriamo..


----------



## Doctore (14 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: mercoledì l'entourage di Honda sarà a Mosca per vedere le reali possibilità di anticipare l'arrivo del nipponico a Milano, previsto per Gennaio.*


Posso immaginare l'offerta di galliani


----------



## sion (14 Luglio 2013)

dai pero',almeno questo portiamolo a casa subito..

sarebbe un gran colpo,molto sottovalutato dalla massa di finti esperti calcistici


----------



## er piscio de gatto (14 Luglio 2013)

Madonna come ha gasato ieri sera.


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2013)

*Il DG del Cska su Honda:"Noi vorremmo tenerlo e rinnovargli il contratto, ma dobbiamo rispettare il suo sogno. Che è quello di giocare nel Milan*. Anche oggi (ieri) si è dimostrato un grande professionista, ed ha scacciato via i timori di coloro che pensavano potesse avere poche motivazioni".


----------



## 2515 (14 Luglio 2013)

se gioca bene la metà di ieri questo in italia cambia faccia al milan.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Luglio 2013)

E prendiamolo dai  è troppo simpatico 

E' dai tempi di Nakata che voglio un giappo in squadra


----------



## Oronzo Cana (14 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Posso immaginare l'offerta di galliani



esagerato , troppo alta come offerta , noi offriamo casse di banane non furgoni e poi in cima vedo anche frutta di altro tipo , sarebbe un'offerta esagerata per il milan attuale , poi la frutta ultimamente costa cara


----------



## Denni90 (14 Luglio 2013)

che bello il primo gol di ieri...da prendere il prima possibile!


----------



## SuperMilan (14 Luglio 2013)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> esagerato , troppo alta come offerta , noi offriamo casse di banane non furgoni e poi in cima vedo anche frutta di altro tipo , sarebbe un'offerta esagerata per il milan attuale , poi la frutta ultimamente costa cara


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2013)

La firma entro domani?


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2013)

*Honda:"So che un grande club è interessato a me. E sono orgoglioso del fatto che questo grande club abbia bisogno di me".*


----------



## 2515 (14 Luglio 2013)

Prendiamolo e diamogli il 10 SUBITO ed entro un mese abbiamo pure i soldi per ljajic senza vendere nessuno.


----------



## Dexter (14 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Honda:"So che un grande club è interessato a me. E sono orgoglioso del fatto che questo grande club abbia bisogno di me".*



quasi mi commuove sto jappanese. se arriva,pure se non si rivelerà all'altezza,gli vorrò bene comunque


----------



## ROQ (14 Luglio 2013)

prendetelo dategli la 10 e basta


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Honda:"So che un grande club è interessato a me. E sono orgoglioso del fatto che questo grande club abbia bisogno di me".*



L'ultimo dei Samurai


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'ultimo dei Samurai


Eh, immagino quali sarebbero i soprannomi di Scannagatti


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh, immagino quali sarebbero i soprannomi di Scannagatti



Goemon il Samurai.


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Honda:"So che un grande club è interessato a me. E sono orgoglioso del fatto che questo grande club abbia bisogno di me".*



Daje Giappo


----------



## el_gaucho (14 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Honda:"So che un grande club è interessato a me. E sono orgoglioso del fatto che questo grande club abbia bisogno di me".*
> 
> 
> Magari si riferiva all'Atletico Madrid!


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Admin ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > *Honda:"So che un grande club è interessato a me. E sono orgoglioso del fatto che questo grande club abbia bisogno di me".*
> ...


----------



## Brain84 (14 Luglio 2013)

Dopo questa frase, è il mio nuovo idolo. Numero 10 e titolare inamovibile!


----------



## admin (14 Luglio 2013)

*Il Cska ha offerto ad Honda un rinnovo biennale. Ma il giocatore ha rifiutato perchè ha già dato la parola al Milan.*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Luglio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Cska ha offerto ad Honda un rinnovo biennale. Ma il giocatore ha rifiutato perchè ha già dato la parola al Milan.*



se non lo prendiamo adesso...


----------



## Dapone (14 Luglio 2013)

ora manca la foto di un pranzo con Galliani


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (14 Luglio 2013)

10 e titolare subito, stop

Boateng vai a zappare


----------



## SuperMilan (14 Luglio 2013)

Dai Keisuke dai! Mi ci sono già affezionato. Honda su Honda!


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (14 Luglio 2013)

Sapete che ha un tatuaggio del Milan sul corpo? Un diavolo rossonero che si fece fare da ragazzo


----------



## 2515 (14 Luglio 2013)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Sapete che ha un tatuaggio del Milan sul corpo? Un diavolo rossonero che si fece fare da ragazzo



Idolo Savicevic
Tifoso rossonero sin da bambino
Tatuaggio del Milan
Rifiuta il rinnovo
E' disposto ad aspettare Gennaio
Niente supermodelle, sposato con una ragazza normale (maestra d'asilo).
Niente sceneggiate fuori dal campo e in campo ancora meno
Riservato
Parla poco e solo quando ha davvero qualcosa da dire, non da aria alla bocca.
Gran lavoratore
Voglia di migliorarsi

Cioè, cristo santo, prendiamolo dai! Ha anche dei valori questo qua! Oltre a quel sinistro della madonna!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Idolo Savicevic
> Tifoso rossonero sin da bambino
> Tatuaggio del Milan
> Rifiuta il rinnovo
> ...


.


----------



## Doctore (14 Luglio 2013)

2515 ha scritto:


> Idolo Savicevic
> Tifoso rossonero sin da bambino
> Tatuaggio del Milan
> Rifiuta il rinnovo
> ...


Non e' il nostro tipo di giocatore...noi vogliamo i Baddd boy!


----------



## Angstgegner (14 Luglio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Non e' il nostro tipo di giocatore...noi vogliamo i Baddd boy!



Però anche se non è un bad boy è un po' tamarro, quindi potrebbe integrarsi bene.


----------



## Doctore (14 Luglio 2013)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Però anche se non è un bad boy è un po' tamarro, quindi potrebbe integrarsi bene.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Luglio 2013)

speriamo arrivi subito maglia 10 a lui


----------



## SuperMilan (14 Luglio 2013)

Qui la partita del (speriamo) nostro Keisuke di ieri, ecco come ha giocato.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Luglio 2013)

Secondo la gazzetta dello sport il *Cska Mosca per liberare subito Honda vuole 4 milioni il Milan non va oltre 1.5 milioni.*


----------



## Jaqen (15 Luglio 2013)

Sembra ottimo. Ma ogni tanto pasticcia..


----------



## S T B (15 Luglio 2013)

lo perderanno a zero a gennaio... cosa gli costa prendere un milioncino e mezzo subito, io non le capisco le società che ragionano in questo modo...


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Luglio 2013)

Secondo me 4 milioni sono tantini, se si conta che a gennaio si libera a 0.


----------



## pennyhill (15 Luglio 2013)

S T B ha scritto:


> lo perderanno a zero a gennaio... cosa gli costa prendere un milioncino e mezzo subito, io non le capisco le società che ragionano in questo modo...



Te lo tieni per la fase a gironi di Champions, e se il giocatore (che è un professionista) ti aiuta a passare il girone, ci fai più di 1,5 milioni.


----------



## runner (15 Luglio 2013)

ragazzi forse non vi è chiaro che se non arriva omani Honda giochiamo col Boa da qui fino a Gennaio.....

oltretutto Honda adesso è al top della condizione fisica e sarebbe prontissimo per il preliminare di Champions invece a Gennaio per loro ci sarebbe la pausa e di sicuro arriverebbe più stanco....proprio per quello al di là dei danè se una società seria lo dovrebbe comprare subito senza attendere troppo!!


----------



## admin (15 Luglio 2013)

Secondo la Gazzetta dello Sport in edicola oggi, domani partirà la missione del Milan a Mosca per cercare di portare subito Honda in rossonero. Come già scritto poco più su, il Cska chiede 4 milioni. *La trattativa potrebbe sbloccarsi se:

1) Il giocatore venisse ancor di più incontro al Milan decidendo di tagliarsi un pò l'ingaggio

2) Il coinvolgimento e l'intervento di uno sponsor legato a Honda e al suo entourage.*

Da domani partirà la missione vera e propria. Il fratello del giocatore, Hiro, e Daniele De Vecchi (consulente di mercato vicino a Bronzetti) saranno in Russia per cercare di ammorbidire la posizione del Cska.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Luglio 2013)

Alla fine al Cska gli conviene tanto abbiamo già l'accordo con lui,meglio prendere 1,5 milioni che prenderne nessuno a gennaio.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Luglio 2013)

l'arrivo immediato di Honda passa per il Galatasaray, dai turchi


----------



## 2515 (15 Luglio 2013)

Se il galatasaray piglia boateng a 10 milioni pigliamo sia lui sia ljajic.


----------



## xander12 (15 Luglio 2013)

Peccato che il "timido sondaggio" del Galatasaray non porta soldi :S sulla trequarti inoltre ricordo che hanno un certo Wesley..


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Luglio 2013)

Honda: "Il Cska sa che voglio il Milan. Orgoglioso di andarci, non importa quando"


----------



## The Ripper (15 Luglio 2013)

dobbiamo comprarlo per forza.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2013)

E dopo "Kakà in panchina a Bergamo" arriva anche "Honda in campo nell'Audi Cup"


----------



## Frikez (15 Luglio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> E dopo "Kakà in panchina a Bergamo" arriva anche "Honda in campo nell'Audi Cup"



Pellegatti


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Luglio 2013)

ho letto da qualche parte che ha un tatuaggio del Milan se è vero


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Luglio 2013)

la firma entro il 15 luglio... oggi?


----------



## Ciachi (15 Luglio 2013)

Oggi e' 15!!!!! ......trisccccciiitezzzzaaaa


----------

